#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-04-12
<stOrmBlast> IngForigua: o/
<IngForigua> stOrmBlast: hola
<stOrmBlast> IngForigua : a donde están enviando la contribución para el pendon ?
<IngForigua> aun ando busvando precio
<stOrmBlast> amms :P
<stOrmBlast> yo ya tenia listo el billetico de 50 (A)
<IngForigua> De veras!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<IngForigua> ufffffffffffffffffff
<IngForigua> stOrmBlast: rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<stOrmBlast> :P
<stOrmBlast> pero esque una parte va para hollman :$
<IngForigua> ups
<IngForigua> naaaaaaa hollman dona su parte
<IngForigua> TB
<stOrmBlast> jajajajjaja
<IngForigua> yo lo suaviso
<IngForigua> y si se pone de malas pulgas pues que se venga
<stOrmBlast> xD!
<IngForigua> http://www.ubuntu-co.com/ ta caida
<stOrmBlast> si hace resto esta caida 
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, stOrmBlast ya hable con julian esta tarde sobre eso
<SergioMeneses> el dominio esta en venta
<stOrmBlast> =O
<stOrmBlast> ese fue el mensaje de Andphe no ? el fue el que se dio cuenta ?
<IngForigua> en venta
<IngForigua> quien lo vende
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, si
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ni idea... pero julian me dijo q el sabia de eso, igual lo contacte porq el es el encargado del sitio web
<IngForigua> y lo piensa comprar
<IngForigua> ya
<IngForigua> o en 2 anos
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ni idea...
<SergioMeneses> pero eso me tiene preocupado
<SergioMeneses> :S
<stOrmBlast> realmente es de preocupar
<IngForigua> Updated Date: 10-apr-2011 
<IngForigua> ya lo renovaron
<IngForigua> Expiration Date: 09-apr-2012 
<IngForigua> bueno esta faltadera de gente me mama
<IngForigua> siempre los mismos
<IngForigua> ...
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, :S
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, a principios de mayo o finales de abril subo a bogota
<IngForigua> bueno no hay quorum
<IngForigua> si esto sigue asi voy a proponer disolver el concilio
<IngForigua> y volverlo a formar
<IngForigua> de 0
<IngForigua> y no a dedocracia de nosotros
<IngForigua> sino que decida el team
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, depende... eso no se puede hacer asi como asi
<IngForigua> me molestaron 3 comentarios de gente x
<SergioMeneses> ud conocio el team cuando habia concilio
<IngForigua> "se fue hollman y eso se acabo"
<SergioMeneses> huy hp quien dijo eso?
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: aca no se trata de lo que se ha hecho aca se trata de lo que se hace y lo que se hara
<SergioMeneses> no hombre q feo... de panas q si
<SergioMeneses> claro
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ud tiene razon pero ese comentario si q esta fuera de lugar
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: personas muy cercanas pero no voy a decir quienes
<IngForigua> no vale la pena
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, naaaaa....
<SergioMeneses> q va
<IngForigua> uno lo decia porque cuando estaba hollman muchos asistian
<SergioMeneses> si somos la comunidad mas activa... y la mayoria de iniciativas de SL han nacido en u-co
<IngForigua> a reuniones y se respondian muchos correos
<IngForigua> pero no podemos ser un 1 binario siempre debemos crecer
<SergioMeneses> claro
<SergioMeneses> y hemos crecido!
<SergioMeneses> men yo siempre a donde voy me dice: eres de uco!
<IngForigua> See pero no como se debe
<IngForigua> no entiendo porque en medellin no hay nadie
<stOrmBlast> pero esta falta de compromiso, nos tiene mal mira la hora y solo estamos nosotros el resto ni señas 
<SergioMeneses> uds tienen razon en parte... no crean q no!
<SergioMeneses> la verdad no se que hacer
<SergioMeneses> el problema es que el concilio no se puede acabar
<IngForigua> meneses yo voy a pedir cabezas si rueda la mia bien
<SergioMeneses> sería perder meses de trabajo
<IngForigua> no acabarse
<IngForigua> sacar la basura
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ¬¬
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, todos los miembros del concilio son igual de importantes
<IngForigua> disolverlo y volverlo a formar
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, la gente nueva esta ingresando 
<SergioMeneses> mire a stOrmBlast 
<SergioMeneses> !!!!
<SergioMeneses> eso es una buena señal
<stOrmBlast> :D
<IngForigua> si pero los que llevamos tiempo nada
<IngForigua> mi idea es perder todos la condicion
<IngForigua> y volver a crearlo
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, pero el concilio se creo en base a la administracion q habia
<IngForigua> pero sergio
<SergioMeneses> q solo eramos 4 los originales: hollman, julian, andres y yo
<IngForigua> eso fue antes
<stOrmBlast> uuu ya sali xD!
<sepirothem> hola casi no llego
<sepirothem> jejeje
<IngForigua> hola
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, no se... la idea es buena pero hay q saber plantearla
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, buenas hermano
<sepirothem> me perdi de algo
<sepirothem> ?
<IngForigua> hola mi estimado pandawan jejejeje
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, eso! mire solo a sepirothem ...el es fruto de ese proceso
<SergioMeneses> asi q el concilio no esta del todo mal
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: quiza mi idea no sea buena pero esto no puede seguir pasando
<IngForigua> el conference pack original jamas llego
<sepirothem> IngForigua, todavia con la idea de disolver el concilio?
<IngForigua> sepirothem: renovarlo/disolverlo/formar otro
<IngForigua> lo que sea
<IngForigua> pero me mama tanta @#$$FWEFFR
<sepirothem> y cual es la propuesta completa...
<IngForigua> que falten y ni disculpas mandan
 * SergioMeneses lee atentamente
<sepirothem> OT: hey saben que Hollman viene al FLISOL Barranquilla
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, si
<SergioMeneses> me dijo el sabado q si
<SergioMeneses> q si iba
<IngForigua> sepirothem: patria
<IngForigua> jajajajaja
<sepirothem> IngForigua... no somos todos los que somos pero estamos todos los que somos
<SergioMeneses> lol
 * SergioMeneses tambien esta libre para el flisol barranquilla 
<JoseGutierrez> buenas noches
<sepirothem> IngForigua, la idea de darle un aire a las cosas, renovarlas es bueno... pero para renovarlas hay que estar seguros de que ese cambio es bueno y mucho mejor
<sepirothem> JoseGutierrez, buenas noches como vamos en cali
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, buenas como ha estado
<SergioMeneses> bueno creo que estamos los suficientes para el qorum
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, stOrmBlast JoseGutierrez sepirothem andresmujica ping
<andresmujica> pong
<JoseGutierrez> bien muchachos hace rato voltiando pues no sabia que la dns de ubuntu-co.com falta por propagarse en la red
<IngForigua> holaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, ya esta eso solucionado
<SergioMeneses> andamos en tramites
<andresmujica> hola
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, hola... como va hermano
<sepirothem> bueno ya se dijo un orden del dia
<IngForigua> ahora si hay quorum
<sepirothem> ?
 * IngForigua se calma
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, no...
<SergioMeneses> hoy les quiero proponer algo
 * SergioMeneses se levanta para hablar...
<SergioMeneses> no hagamos reunión...
<sepirothem> SergioMeneses, cuente cuente
<SergioMeneses> hablemos de nuestras perspectivas para u-co y como podemos mejorar nuestra comunidad! local - nacional
<JoseGutierrez> que planes tendra SergioMeneses para tal propuesta jajaja
<SergioMeneses> muchachos ultimamente hemos tenido muchos problemas...
<SergioMeneses> un ejemplo bogota!
<SergioMeneses> y me gustaría que entre todos dieramos soluciones a esta situación
<SergioMeneses> sino no veo la razon de ser del concilio
<SergioMeneses> el trabajo recae en gran medida de unos pocos
<SergioMeneses> y la comunidad anda en un pequeño "bache" del que debemos salir rapido
<SergioMeneses> ...así que los escucho ( por orden de nick )
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ?
<andresmujica> describa los problemas SergioMeneses
<sepirothem> si porque aca en quilla no tenemos.. al contrario U-co siempre esta de primero en todo
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, hay q hacerlo?
<andresmujica> claro
<andresmujica> si no tenemos todos claros los problemas
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no me gusto lo del logo de la comunidades de la fbosque
<SergioMeneses> eso es uno
<SergioMeneses> segundo que hemos hecho por el flisol bogota?
<SergioMeneses> tercero... las tareas las estamos dejando de lado
<SergioMeneses> cuarto las reuniones son vacias
<SergioMeneses> hasta las 9:30 es q hay qorum
<SergioMeneses> cuando se supone q la reunion debe ir por mitad
<SergioMeneses> las lista del concilio casi muerta
<SergioMeneses> me entere de lo del dominio por andphe q me llamo al movil y yo me comunique con julian por la misma via
<sepirothem> SergioMeneses, pero en quilla las cosas andan de maravilla
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, si... aqui tambie todo anda super... pero a mi me preocupa u-co en COlombia
<sepirothem> de hecho el flisol es el 30 y ese dia es el lanzamiento de Ubuntu 11.04
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, eso... pero no podemos quedarnos como islas independientes
<SergioMeneses> la idea es trabajar en conjunto para todos los problemas
<sepirothem> SergioMeneses, lo que pasa es q ya hay mucho desgaste 
<SergioMeneses> ...se que me escucho extraño hablando como de tan mala onda, pero es lo que persivo!
<sepirothem> por parte de los q iniciaron
<andresmujica> saben cual es el problema ?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ?
<andresmujica> -desde mi punto de vista-
<SergioMeneses> tome la palabra
 * IngForigua tiene 5 meses de diferencia que los miembros mas antiguos y se siente como en el primer dia
<andresmujica> hollman
<andresmujica> el problema es hollman
<IngForigua> ...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ?=P
<andresmujica> jeje
<andresmujica> suena raro pero es asi
<andresmujica> resulta
<IngForigua> mademolo a quebrar jajajajaja
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ojo q hollman es como i hermano pana!
<andresmujica> que como Hollman se hecho esto al hombro
<SergioMeneses> *mi
<andresmujica> toda la comunidad de u-co se volvio dependiente de el
<SergioMeneses> :S
<andresmujica> incluso los pocos que fuimos destacando
<andresmujica> y que hoy en dia estamos en el concilio
<andresmujica> tambien nos volvimos dependientes de el
<IngForigua> 0 y van 4 ala
<andresmujica> y ojo que el no es que haya hecho algo malo
<andresmujica> al contrario
<andresmujica> entonces que pasa
<andresmujica> la comunidad en general
<andresmujica> esta esperando un hollman para que decida por ella
<andresmujica> para que actue por ella
<andresmujica> para que hable por ella
<andresmujica> para que se eche al hombro todo
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, pero esa no es la idea... por eso surguio el concilio!
 * IngForigua se opone rotundamente a eso
<andresmujica> claro, cuando hollman y julian se dieron cuenta de eso
<andresmujica> se armo el concilio
<andresmujica> que es lo logico
<andresmujica> pero el concilio no ha podido asumir el rol de hollman
<andresmujica> porque nos pasa lo mismo
<andresmujica> estamos esperando que aparezca un hollman
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, :S
<andresmujica> que nos arree para todo
 * IngForigua pide la bola
<andresmujica> dele
 * IngForigua pidddeeeeeeeee la bolaaaaaaaaaaa
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, pero yo les envio correo siempre q leo o hago algo... y nadie responde! naaaaa
<andresmujica> tomela
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, dale
<IngForigua> FALSO FALSO FALSO
<IngForigua> REFALSOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<IngForigua> No podemos vivir de una sombra
<andresmujica> de acuerdo
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ++
<IngForigua> no podemos vivir de lo que fueeeeeeee
<andresmujica> de acuerdo
<sepirothem> ahora pido yo la palabra... despues de forigua
<IngForigua> 1.
<IngForigua> Algunos del concilio
<IngForigua> no responden los emails
<IngForigua> en la lista
<IngForigua> 2. fallas fallas y mas fallas
<IngForigua> mande un correo de planeacion de flisol bogota y solo lina porras
<IngForigua> y quienes etsab en bogota
<IngForigua> andresmujica: daniel y julian
<IngForigua> la falla no e sun hollman la falla es falta de compromiso ala!!!!!!!!!!!1
<IngForigua> si nos quedamos esperando un hollman nos vamos a morir de hambre
<andresmujica> de acuerdo, pero eso creo que es lo que esta pasando... falta de compromiso == buscando a un nuevo hollman
<IngForigua> no que pena =!
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, naaaa
<IngForigua> la solucion esta en nosotros mismos
<SergioMeneses> yo siempre he estado comprometido... desde el primer dia q firme el Coc
<IngForigua> = yo
<sepirothem> pido la palabra
 * SergioMeneses recuerda ese día con nostalgia :D
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ya termino?
<IngForigua> see
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, dale
<stOrmBlast> pido la palabra despues de sepirothem
 * IngForigua siente un gran descargo
<sepirothem> Bueno... lo que dice mujica... pude que tenga algo de cierto.. 
 * IngForigua tambien esta en bogota-mesh con hollman
<sepirothem> ...
<sepirothem> pero
<sepirothem> la verdad es q desde que llegue... no hay una planificacion  de quien hace q...
<sepirothem> en la ulktima reunion se propuso algo
<sepirothem> con respecto a los correos
<sepirothem> ahora extiendo la propuesta para todo
<sepirothem> ...
<sepirothem> mujica es el contacto de U-co
<sepirothem> pero se perdio durante no se 5 reuniones o 4
<sepirothem> hay que estar bien definidos con que hace el contacto...
<sepirothem> asi pues
<sepirothem> la idea general como dijo foruigua ahorita 
<sepirothem> para mi no es disolver..
<sepirothem> no es cambiar
<sepirothem> es simplemnet dar tareas.. delegar funicones
<sepirothem> me acuerdo que cuando entre habia algo
<sepirothem> que se me pidio... creo que una de mis promeras tareas y era reclutar gente para las tareas del grupo
<sepirothem> se mandaron 15 correos con gente que queria participar pero nada... no se llego a nada
<sepirothem> ahora solo uno cuantos hacen las cosas
<sepirothem> no es que nos falte un hollman...
<sepirothem> es que nos volvimos dependientes
<sepirothem> ...
<sepirothem> ahora
<sepirothem> el problema central es ese mismo descentralizar
<sepirothem> y formar grupos de trabajo
<sepirothem> liderados por la misma gente del concilio
<sepirothem> es decir un grupo para correo, uno para soporte, uno para foros, uno para la pagina
<sepirothem> etc
<sepirothem> y cada uno de esos grupos tendra un lider 
<SergioMeneses> o/
<sepirothem> es sencillo
<sepirothem> solo que no nos hacemos a la idea de trabajo en equipo.. (problema de todos los colobianos)
 * IngForigua pide la bola :P
<sepirothem> ya hay mucho desgaste
<sepirothem> por parte de los mas antiguos
<sepirothem> ahora la idea es colaboracion de parte de toda ;la gente
<SergioMeneses> o/
<sepirothem> ya crecio la comunidad y no solo con julian, forigua y hollman
<sepirothem> ya hay muchos en muchas ciudades
<sepirothem> y ahroa necesitamos delegar muchas funciones..
<sepirothem> para poder con todo esto
<sepirothem> asi que les dejo la inquitud
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, eso q ud dice ya existe!... son los proyectos
<SergioMeneses> q tienen un miembro del concilio asigando y un lider de la comunidad
<sepirothem> bueno que yo sepa yo hago lo que me de la gana
<SergioMeneses> pero no se han puesto en marcha
<sepirothem> si quiero moderar modero, si quiero hacer algo lo hago
<sepirothem> no hay una funcion especifica que yo deba hacer
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, se dan tareas y se propone a quien las quiera tomar
<sepirothem> ???
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, yo propuse quien me ayudaba con la global jam
<sepirothem> mira aca en quilla yo solo estoy en la parte de sistemas operativos, matematicas computacionales y redes...
<SergioMeneses> pero no los puedo obligar
<andresmujica> vea, nos devolvimos a septiembre del 2010
<andresmujica> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-co-concilio/msg00807.html
<sepirothem> esos temas son los que yo lidero aca... y cualquier cosa de esos temas ahi estoy yo...
<sepirothem> y asi hay muchos en todas las cosas
<sepirothem> es decir no todos hacemos todo
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si me acuerdo de eso!
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, esa es la idea!
<sepirothem> por eso... pero desde q estoy aca.. no hay una tarea especifica
<sepirothem> solo existe la del contacto
<sepirothem> de ahi en adelante todos podemos hacer lo que sea
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, porq es el unico rol visible
<andresmujica> y respecto a las reuniones ibamos en esto
<andresmujica> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-co-concilio/msg01234.html
<sepirothem> no me parece
<sepirothem> quien esta acargo de la moderada
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, para eso eso son las tareas que se venian manejando
<sepirothem> ?
<sepirothem> o del soporte???
<SergioMeneses> lo del horario quedo en el aire
<SergioMeneses> :S
<sepirothem> osea a quieen se dirgige ... al concilio
<sepirothem> osea todos... 
<SergioMeneses> bueno... 
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, ya creo que me acaba de dar una idea
<sepirothem> debe haber algo como... moderacion@ubuntu-co.com
<sepirothem> soporte@ubuntu-co.com
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, iba a decir algo similar... pero sin ese dominio :S
<sepirothem> porque todo va a concilio@ubuntu-co.com
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, la del concilio esta en LP
<sepirothem> por eso es que no veo nada de lo que hablan
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, y entonces!
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<sepirothem> lo unico que se ve es concilio
<sepirothem> deberia existir... eso
<sepirothem> grupos
<sepirothem> pero no los hay
<sepirothem> es decir concilio-grupos-subgrupos
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, eso se puede arreglar... se pasan como proyectos de LP
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> asi quedamos mejor plantados :D
<sepirothem> y solo lleguen al concilio las cosas de mas tracendencia
 * SergioMeneses tiene q ir a bogota en estos dias
<sepirothem> eso se llama organigrama
<andresmujica> la verdad
<andresmujica> puedo hablar?
<sepirothem> y tambien descentralizacion
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, a eso queria llegar... el problema es q a todos no les gusta esa estructura
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, dale
<sepirothem> andresmujica, hagale
<SergioMeneses> ...todos pueden opinar!!!
<andresmujica> creo que es hora de dejar de echarnos cuentos nosotros mismos
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, stOrmBlast despues de andresmujica 
<stOrmBlast> eso he querido pero espero que terminen :)
<andresmujica> lo de los proyectos
<andresmujica> el grupo de soporte
<andresmujica> el grupo de web
<andresmujica> eso no funciona
<andresmujica> no ha funcionado
<andresmujica> desde que yo estoy metido en ubuntu
<andresmujica> nunca he visto que eso funcione
<andresmujica> todo el tiempo han buscado lider para esto lider pa lo otro
<andresmujica> pero nada
<andresmujica> que he visto que SI ha funcionado
<andresmujica> los hacklabs
<andresmujica> los eventos
<andresmujica> no al 100% como me gustaria
<andresmujica> pero ha funcionado
<andresmujica> (no los reportan en el wiki y en las fotos)
<andresmujica> la reunion mensual/bimensual
<andresmujica> el soporte por la lista de correo
 * SergioMeneses tiene fotos de todo en lo q participa :D 
<andresmujica> el concurso de los logos
<andresmujica> que para ser 100% franco no es que me mate, pero es algo que mueve
<andresmujica> las reuniones presenciales, eso funciona
<andresmujica> si miramos las actas desde que arrancamos y con todos los huecos que han habido, se ha evolucionado
<andresmujica> obviamente estamos en un bache ni el berraco
<sepirothem> andresmujica, con todo respeto no funciona pq no hay costumbre... siempre se hace todo a como salga...
 * SergioMeneses piensa en el nombre del bache: "el efecto hollman"
<andresmujica> comenzando porque duramos replanteando la fecha y hora de esta reunión durante como 2 meses y no quedamos en nada concreto
<sepirothem> la comunidad se creo con unos pocos y no se penso es que iba a crecer
<sepirothem> y eso es el verdadero problema
<sepirothem> como el hubiera no existe, y el futuro es incierto.... hay que darle una forma a esto... o si no .... se va a acabar 
<IngForigua> que pena la interrupcion acabo de invitar a nuestro amigo julian bohorquez
<andresmujica> y volvera a nacer
<andresmujica> porque hay cientos de personas que les encanta ubuntu
<andresmujica> y el open source
<andresmujica> y si cerramos esto en uno o dos años volverá a surgir con otras caras
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, tiene toda la razon!
<sepirothem> aca en quilla seguimos un organigrama... esta la fundacion de software libre de colombia, y despues lo grupos
<andresmujica> y enfrentaran los mismos problemas
<andresmujica> yo no creo que una comunidad pueda amoldarse a un organigrama
<sepirothem> y siempre ha siod asi.. es mas se planeo asi
<sepirothem> porque no???
<andresmujica> justo a eso me refería con el tema de hollman...
<julianarmando> Buenas noches, que pena la tardanza :)
<andresmujica> porque una comunidad como estas 
<andresmujica> uyy quien es julianarmando
<andresmujica> no era alarconj ?
<andresmujica> o darkhole ?
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando, \o
 * IngForigua solo piesa algo estar pendiente de la gente en la lista llegar PUNTUAL  a las reuniones incentivar mas a formar comunidades y listo
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, jajaja
<andresmujica> de acuerdo con IngForigua
<andresmujica> una comunidad de estas tiene gasolina por si misma
<andresmujica> porque la gente esta en la lista??
<andresmujica> porque busca ayuda!!!
<stOrmBlast> y cada dia son mas
<andresmujica> porque la gente va a flisol
<IngForigua> (22:08:03) IngForigua: que pena la interrupcion acabo de invitar a nuestro amigo julian bohorquez <---- mujica
<andresmujica> porque le interesa que le instalen ubuntu
<andresmujica> ahh .. pense que era julian alarcon sorry
<andresmujica> o linux
<andresmujica> o quieren saber del tema
<sepirothem> de acuerdo, pero no hay quien este pendiente de las cosas.. es decir no hay organizadores...
<andresmujica> y ese interes nunca va a acabarse
<sepirothem> ??
<andresmujica> exista o no exista un organigrama
<IngForigua> vengan paremos
<andresmujica> exista o no exista un grupo de soporte, un grupo de proyectos, un grupo de lo que sea...
<IngForigua> atendamos a julian bohoquez
<andresmujica> stop.
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, que necesita julianarmando ?
<julianarmando> A que se debe la hostilidad ? 
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: no se acuerda de lo que mande al concilio
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, si :D ahora si
<JoseGutierrez> el quiere colaborar con la moderacion de la lista ubuntu-co
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando, hostilidad? no para nada!
<andresmujica> la votacion de la moderacion
<SergioMeneses> andamos en autocriticas
<SergioMeneses> eso!
 * stOrmBlast solo lee :S
<andresmujica> julianarmando:   cual es tu wiki y tu pagina en LP ?
<julianarmando> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/julianarmando
<SergioMeneses> venga pero yo quiero conocer la opinion de JoseGutierrez y de stOrmBlast 
<julianarmando> https://launchpad.net/~julianarmando y mi LP :)
<sepirothem> bueno no se como lo ven ustedes... pero desde mi punto de vista debe existir organizacion... porque hollman era todo... asi que si una perosna pudo sola... muchos tambien
<andresmujica> pere
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, la pensaba dar pero creo que aun no sere leido, esperare gracias :P
<andresmujica> no habiamos hecho pausa para mirar lo de julianarmando ??
<stOrmBlast> andresmujica, si es verdad
<SergioMeneses> bueno si atendamos a julianarmando ...
 * SergioMeneses toma asiento
<IngForigua> vengan de por dios HOLLMAN ES PASADO Y PASADO SE QUEDA!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sepirothem> ...
<IngForigua> Julian armando propuso amablemente moderar la lista de correo de ubuntu colombia
<andresmujica> respiremos profundo :)
<IngForigua> yo confio plenamente en el
<IngForigua> lo conozco casi 2 aNos
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, si ud lo dice... entonces es de mi confianza!
<IngForigua> lidero muy bien el flisol ibague que se realizo hace poco
<IngForigua> yo me comprometo a entrenarlo
<andresmujica> IngForigua: a julianarmando lo capacitaron en la moderacion ? es de los que capacito hollman ?
<IngForigua> el es muy conocedor de la etiqueta
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no... los pupilos de hollman son stOrmBlast y JoseGutierrez 
<andresmujica> ahh ok.
<julianarmando> No, yo no conozco como se debe hacer el proceso de moderación pero conozco muy bien la las normas, la etiqueta de los mensajes enviados a la lista :)
<andresmujica> super
<andresmujica> julianarmando:  porque quiere ser moderador??
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando, y tiene ganas del trabajo?
<IngForigua> tonc a votar
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, dejelo hablar xd
 * IngForigua tiene sueNo y ya esta aburrido de oir lo mismo
<julianarmando> Mi motivación para empezar a moderar la lista surgio con las "quejas" que se han dado ultimamente en la lista por periodos prolongados y con colas largas de mensajes por moderar
<SergioMeneses> :S julianarmando bueno hay si hay un problema y es q gmail cojio varios emails como spam... entonces no pasaban a la lista :S eso no fue problema de moderacion :S
<SergioMeneses> bueno por mi parte planteo la votacion:
<andresmujica> no se si alguien tenga mas preguntas o si julianarmando quiera decir algo mas... para votar
<SergioMeneses> "Quieren q julianarmando sea moderador de la lista"
<JoseGutierrez> +1
<andresmujica> +1
<SergioMeneses> +1
<sepirothem> +1
<stOrmBlast> +1
 * JoseGutierrez me voy a dormir stormBlast y yo no opinamos nada que va esto deveria ser de todos de algunos que se alian para trabajar con la persona de su agrado
 * JoseGutierrez haaaa  bye...
<JoseGutierrez> bye... parce hablamos en gmail me largo
<andresmujica> JoseGutierrez:  puede explicar un poquito mas el planteamiento
<stOrmBlast> vale JoseGutierrez
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, hermano un momento....
<SergioMeneses> :S
<sepirothem> esas son las cosas que nos hacen que el trabajo en equipo sea desagradable
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, andresmujica, yo entiendo a lo que se refiere y en parte opini igual 
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, si lo entiendo
<julianarmando> 5 votos a favor es un aceptado para mi? :P Cuantas personas pueden votar?
<sepirothem> yo no...
<sepirothem> entiendo
<sepirothem> alguien me puede explicar
<sepirothem> ?
<SergioMeneses> un momento
<andresmujica> julianarmando:  que pena, es que no dejaron cerrar el tema.  
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, +1
<andresmujica> julianarmando:  efectivamente quedo aprobado
<stOrmBlast> sepirothem una cosa a la vez cerremos el tema de prioridad
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando, estas adentor :D
<sepirothem> stOrmBlast, ya se cerro...
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, no
<julianarmando> jeje vale gracias, aquí seguiré, los dejo hablar, veo que estan en medio de una discusión seria 
<SergioMeneses> ....el problema fue que no se siguio un orden, hay me culpo :s 
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando, oks gracias!
<SergioMeneses> muchachos es a lo q me refiero
<SergioMeneses> jose tenia tiempo aqui
<SergioMeneses> y stOrmBlast lo mismo
<SergioMeneses> fueron de los primeros en llegar
<SergioMeneses> y eso no me parece justo
<SergioMeneses> y los comprendo y los apoyo
<SergioMeneses> les propongo q ya mismo cambiemos el horario de reunion
<SergioMeneses> a votacion
<SergioMeneses> esto no nos esta ayudando ( el horario )
<sepirothem> si lo hacemos despues se dice que no se le aviso a nadie... y despues nadie puede
<IngForigua> +4
<IngForigua> ups muy tarde
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, si se aprueba aprobado se quedo
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  tiene razon en lo del horario, pero no deberiamos como cerrar el tema que veniamos discutiendo ??
<SergioMeneses> para q no se asiste a las reuniones
<andresmujica> nos salimos por la tangente
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, oks... ayudeme a cerrarlo
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ?
<SergioMeneses> bueno empiezo a cerrar los temas
<andresmujica> bueno, no entendi lo que queria decir jose,  pero estabamos discutiendo sobre la estructura y organizacion de esto
<stOrmBlast> andresmujica, una vez terminen de discutir eso yo explicare
<SergioMeneses> antes que nada... stOrmBlast tiene algo que decirnos :d tome la palabra!
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, de una!
<stOrmBlast> ok
<stOrmBlast> bueno basicamente se refiere a muchas cosas que tal vez no han notado
<stOrmBlast> los dos somos disipulos de hollman a quien le damos gracias por la opurtunidad, especialmente yo quien no estaba precisamente como candidato a la capacitacion
<stOrmBlast> nuestra capacitacion quedo fatante en algo
<stOrmBlast> para ello se asigno a alguien , para concluir eso
<stOrmBlast> el se referia concretamente al hecho que en este momento aun no recibimos nada de eso, entiendo que estamos atareados y muchos planes sin concluir, 
<andresmujica> quien quedo asignado stOrmBlast
<stOrmBlast> a lo que se referia esque a la persona que se nos asigno IngForigua, tal vez no asumio con la emotividad que asumio la tarea que se autoasigno de capacitar a nuestro nuevo compañero para moderar
 * SergioMeneses señala a IngForigua 
<stOrmBlast> por lo cual escribio:  "esto deveria ser de todos de algunos que se alian para trabajar con la persona de su agrado"
<andresmujica> bueno stOrmBlast ten en cuenta que a veces es dificil
<andresmujica> y si hay alquien que se mueve y mueve es fisicamente por todos lados es IngForigua 
<sepirothem> andresmujica +1
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, +1
<stOrmBlast> andresmujica, estoy explicando la frase no es mi opinion personal
<andresmujica> ok, si no te preocupes
<andresmujica> diria que un primer paso
<andresmujica> es solucionar eso
<andresmujica> stOrmBlast:  si entiendo bien
<andresmujica> ni stOrmBlast ni josegutierrez han podido hacer nada porque la capacitacion quedo pendiente ??
<stOrmBlast> ahora el IngForigua, no tengo queja alguna se que esta ocupado y con muchas tareas, pero tambien noto que no fue la misma emotividad a la labor que se le asigno con nosotros
<SergioMeneses> que yo sepa han ayudado con la vinculacion de gente!
<andresmujica> eso es bueno :)
<stOrmBlast> realmente la respuesta de el nuevo compañero fue a una tarea que tenia asignada de enviar un correo, indicando las normas o recordando las normas para aprobar mensajes
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, ud tiene razon hermano!
<stOrmBlast> hace dias envie un correo que me llego de un miembro de la lista indicando que le habia llegado un mensaje de LP que su cuenta estaba por expirar, lo reenvie a el concilio y no recibi respuesta
<IngForigua> ups
<IngForigua> regrese
<stOrmBlast> en esos momentos pregunto hago parte de esto ?
<stOrmBlast> tal vez soy de los mas recientes
<stOrmBlast> pero mi ingreso, fue por una capacitacion en la cual logre un cupo ya que para mi no estaba otorgado, me lo gane despues de insistir a hollman que yo queria esa capacitacion
<stOrmBlast> y se me dio
<IngForigua> me invocaron mucho jajajaja y ando mas perdido que ma madxre del chavo en los tyrancones de la 26
<stOrmBlast> para mi ser parte de el Concilio de Ubuntu-co, no es solo figurar en un Lp como admin, es mucho mas que eso, es compromiso con una comunidad, tal vez no me muevo mucho como algunos de uds
<stOrmBlast> pero hasta ahora estoy entrando
<SergioMeneses> uds me ponen a pensar en tantas cosas?
<SergioMeneses> :S
<stOrmBlast> y si me gustaria poder ayudar en mas
<IngForigua> stOrmBlast: yeahhh!!!!!!!!1
<andresmujica> stOrmBlast:  le cuento que siendo lunes, 22:40 y que dedique 120 minutos de su tiempo quincenal a este tema es muchisimo, y bien agradecido
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, todos empezamos en el team haciendo pequeñas cosas :D
<andresmujica> buen punto SergioMeneses
<andresmujica> y de a poco a poco vamos asumiendo responsabilidades
<SergioMeneses> yo empece dando una charla en un ubuntu bug day o algo asi
<andresmujica> aqui no hay alguien que diga o defina que hace cada uno
<SergioMeneses> en esa epoca se llamaba asi
<IngForigua> yo entre y a la semana me pusieron como coordinar del stand de u-co en el flisol 2009 :P
<IngForigua> :P
<stOrmBlast> andremujica, exlicame un poco eso no me quedo bien entendido :$
<andresmujica> si ud ve que hay un hueco que hay que cubrir y esta dispuesto a cubrirlo, hagalo
<andresmujica> es decir
<andresmujica> aceptar a un nuevo miembro en ubuntu-co es responsabilidad del concilio
<IngForigua> no lei como 3/4 de la reunion
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, tabla
<andresmujica> cualquier miembro del concilio lo puede hacer
<IngForigua> xD
<andresmujica> lo unico es que debe validar los requerimientos, si se cumple pasa, si no se cumple se rechaza indicando porque y que debe hacer para cumplirlos
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, pero tranquilo a ud y a jose los tenemos para planes mayores fresco :D
<stOrmBlast> yo entiendo que debemos aprender mas y mejorar muchas cosas, lo que no queiro esque pienses que estoy pidiendo labores mas puntuales, solo quiero que sepan que estamos dispuestos 
<IngForigua> bueno y daniel que
<IngForigua> pa mi no esta haciendo nada
<stOrmBlast> y con las mismas ganas que tenian y tienen uds desde el primer dia que pasaron
<IngForigua> por lo menos alarcon se excusa
<sepirothem> andresmujica, SergioMeneses, IngForigua, stOrmBlast, en que vamos a quedar....
<andresmujica> buena pregunta sepirothem
<SergioMeneses> bueno andresmujica IngForigua julianarmando sepirothem stOrmBlast les tengo algo a proponer
 * stOrmBlast leo :P
<SergioMeneses> uds me han dado mucho en q pensar hoy...
<julianarmando> Atento :P
<SergioMeneses> y muchas cosas se acoplan a cosas que ya tenia pensado plantear para reformar u-co
<SergioMeneses> les parece si reuno todo en un email y se los envio a la lista del concilio! y empezamos a trabajar sobre él?
<SergioMeneses> así damos la oportunidad a julian, juan y daniel de participar tmabien
<SergioMeneses> y a jose
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, apoyo la idea
 * IngForigua ot constitucion de uco articulo 1 tabla a los incumplidos artuclo 2 a mas de 10 fallas tabla con puntilla
<SergioMeneses> a mas tardar el jueves tendrán eso en el correo cuestion que para estudiarlo en semana santa!
<SergioMeneses> y renovar esot :D
<SergioMeneses> esto
<SergioMeneses> xD
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, ok
<julianarmando> Perfecto me parece, aunque no estoy seguro de estar suscrito a la lista del concilio, pero estaré atento!
<SergioMeneses> bueno mas que renovar es enfocarnos mejor en las necesidades del team
 * stOrmBlast me retiro tengo una cosa que hacer que uds no pueden hacer por mi :$
<sepirothem> ok
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando, el compañero IngForigua le pasa el email
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, tranquilo
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, IngForigua julianarmando sepirothem stOrmBlast estan de acuerdo?
<julianarmando> Perfecto si :D
 * IngForigua ot pecados 1 no mandareis correos de linkeid 2 no inrespetaras la etiqueta xDDDD
<andresmujica> sip
<sepirothem> +1
<andresmujica> por favor retome las cosas que ya hemos planteado
<andresmujica> y que han quedado en el aire
<andresmujica> y tambien
<andresmujica> por favor
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, oks!
<andresmujica> KISS
<andresmujica> KISS
<SergioMeneses> muchachos aqui queda la meeting
<sepirothem> dele forma a las cosas andresmujica q dijimos todos aca
<andresmujica> busque en wikipedia si no sabe que significa
<andresmujica> KISS
<IngForigua> algo como mas facil
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, es un grupo de rock
<SergioMeneses> xD
<IngForigua> nou
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, se tiro el chiste
<SergioMeneses> joke down
<SergioMeneses> :S
<IngForigua> ...
<andresmujica> Keep It Simple Stupid
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, andresmujica que saben uds del domino?
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, ↑↑↑
<IngForigua>    Updated Date: 10-apr-2011    Creation Date: 09-apr-2008    Expiration Date: 09-apr-2012 
<andresmujica> Record expires on 2011-04-09 15:38:55.
<sepirothem> bueno no siendo mas... hasta la proxima tengo que madrugar manana
<SergioMeneses> a quien le creo?
<sepirothem> ...
<sepirothem> hablamos que la pasen bien
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, ok
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, andresmujica eso es de preocupar :S
<IngForigua> no se en que quedamos jejejeje
<andresmujica> yo tampoco
<andresmujica> que SergioMeneses va a resolver esto
<andresmujica> en eso quedamos
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, IngForigua jaja no... q les envio correo y lo discutimos con calma por la lista
<andresmujica> oiga IngForigua le cuento que nuestro amigo va super bien
<SergioMeneses> SergioMeneses, != hollma
<IngForigua> un correo mas de linkeid y tabla con puntilla pa meneses
<SergioMeneses> SergioMeneses, != hollman
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, :S
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, amigo?
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  digame eso a mi...
<SergioMeneses> miren: Oops! Firefox could not find www.ubuntu-co.com
<IngForigua> cual amigo?
<andresmujica> nicolas
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, IngForigua a quien contactamos para lo del dominio
<SergioMeneses> :s
<SergioMeneses> eso me tiene mas preocupado hermanos
<SergioMeneses> nicolas?
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  no se quien es el dueño
<IngForigua> muNoz?
<SergioMeneses> y ese q?
<andresmujica> creo que es el momento de convertirlo en .org
<julianarmando> Que sucedió con el dominio? no sera problema en el server?
<andresmujica> pero igual se requiere renovar
<andresmujica> julianarmando:  se vencio el dominio y nadie sabia
<IngForigua> ya lo hicieron no?
<IngForigua>    Updated Date: 10-apr-2011    Creation Date: 09-apr-2008    Expiration Date: 09-apr-2012 
<IngForigua> ayer
<IngForigua> el mio le paso eso en la trasicion
<andresmujica> bueno sip
<SergioMeneses> hombre y julian no me responde!
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, IngForigua venga a uds q horario les sirve para las reuniones?
<SergioMeneses> les parece un domingo? a eso de las 3pm?
<IngForigua> a las 8 los jueves
<SergioMeneses> o es muy harto ese horario?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, entre semana es pesado
<SergioMeneses> y no todos llegan temprano
<SergioMeneses> y pasa lo de hoy
<IngForigua> pero el jueves es el dia que te vale huevo llegar trasnochado
<SergioMeneses> :S
<julianarmando> Yo llegue tarde porque no me dijeron la hora de la reunion xD (En cuanto al dominio debe ser cuestion de re apuntar las dns al server) aparece como ya renovado
<SergioMeneses> bueno será confiar en julian :D
<IngForigua> see lo que dice julianarmando les decia yo
<stOrmBlast> volvi :-|
<IngForigua> me voy
<IngForigua> toy mamado
<IngForigua> pa mi
<IngForigua> solo falta responder correos e ir a los ASADOS
<IngForigua> jajajajajaja
<SergioMeneses> si 
<SergioMeneses> yo tambien voy saliendo
<julianarmando> IngForigua, quien me da acceso a lo de moderacion de las cosas y me explica eso?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, IngForigua stOrmBlast julianarmando estamos hablando
<andresmujica> asados
<IngForigua> no de veras ir a los eventos
<SergioMeneses> q descansen
<andresmujica> alguien hablo de un asado ?
<IngForigua> rsponder correos y ya
<julianarmando> Vale, que descansen todos :P
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, no se preocupe q por hay les ayudo con algo
<IngForigua> si alguien falto al ultimo asado
<IngForigua> y dijo que si iba a ir
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, IngForigua a finales de abril subo hacen uno!
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, me acuerdo q iba a llegar al perro
<SergioMeneses> xD
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: solo dija fecha papa
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, estoy seguro que si, siempre me has colaborado :D
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, tambien le pido q se hable con jose... expliquele q no ha sido de elitistas ni nada por el estilo
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, en estos dias espeor paguen y compro los ticketes
<IngForigua> andresmujica: hay un correo de flisol bogota porfa respondalo
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, fersco esque yo se bien el asunto de jose y en algunas cosas lo comparto, epro no pensamos que sea elitista  relax :P
<IngForigua> y los demas sus reportes
<IngForigua> meneses su reporte de cucuta
<IngForigua> solo ha respondido ibague
<IngForigua> y este
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, si ya tengo casi toda la info... me faltan son mas fotos q quedaron de pasarlas en estos dias
<IngForigua> julianarmando: no olvide ibague
<IngForigua> el reporte
<SergioMeneses> bueno ahora si ya me voy
<SergioMeneses> saludos
<SergioMeneses> luego les confirmo IngForigua y andresmujica lo del viaje
<andresmujica> esos reportes toca subirlso al wiki
<SergioMeneses> seguro me quedo donde hollman
<SergioMeneses> xD
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  cual es el correo..
<IngForigua> andresmujica: claro pero lso ando acumulando
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, esta en la lista
<IngForigua> andres por la lista
<IngForigua> andresmujica: hay un correo que escribi de planeacion de flisol bogota que este sabado ojala nos apoye
<IngForigua> estmos solos lina y yo
<stOrmBlast> Los reportes son de todos o solo los que participaron como organizadores?
<IngForigua> y unos instladres y daniel zorro
<IngForigua> pero el anda mas en soliun que en uco
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, de todos donde participamos
<IngForigua> stOrmBlast: aja
<stOrmBlast> ko
<IngForigua> init 0
<IngForigua> chaoooooooooo
<IngForigua> andresmujica: qap
<julianarmando> Necesitan apoyo en algo de bogota?
<IngForigua> julianarmando: qap
<IngForigua> mire el mensaje que deje
<IngForigua> en la lista
<julianarmando> Vale!
<IngForigua> casi nos dejan por fuera
<julianarmando> los dejan por fuera?
<IngForigua> como en el cnsl en venezuela
<IngForigua> pero si a mi me hubiese pasado algo como los de ubuntu-ve estoy dispuesto a darme golpes jajajaja
<IngForigua> y si no nos quieren que nso aguanten jajajajajaja
<IngForigua> por que vamos a pisar bien duro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<IngForigua> chaooooooooooooo
<IngForigua> toy mamado
<IngForigua> zzzzzzzzz
<andresmujica> bye
<andresmujica> ya respondi
<IngForigua> okas gracias :D
<IngForigua> chaos
<stOrmBlast> andesmujica porque estas como moderado ?
<andresmujica> sabra dios porque
<andresmujica> creo que es porque estuve de viaje
<andresmujica> y me sali de todas las listas
<andresmujica> y volvi a suscribirme hace poco que volvi
<stOrmBlast> arreglado
<stOrmBlast> ¬¬ deje el top-posting 
<andresmujica> hehe
<andresmujica> no he podido con esa vaina del top posting
<stOrmBlast> bueno hora de descansar, a ver si mañana me levanto mejor
<julianarmando> Eso del top posting deberia discutirse, es dificil de cumplir algunas veces no creen?
<andresmujica> lo mismo
<andresmujica> hablamos
<julianarmando> Ciao!
<stOrmBlast> julianarmando, no lo pienso asi :P
<stOrmBlast> laters 
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-04-13
<Archlinux190> ./join archlinux-es
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-04-14
<Maleck> Buenas tardes
<Maleck> necesito ayuda podrian colaborarme?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-04-15
<darkhole> Buenas noches
<darkhole> que mas kuadrox, como va shapado?
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, darkhole \o
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, mujica envio correo diciendo q se demoraba 20min q andaba en trancon o algo asi
<darkhole> jeje, yo voy en un bus
<darkhole> esperemos 13 minutos
<darkhole> empezamos a las 9:15
<darkhole> son 17 minutos para que lleguen
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, seee
<darkhole> por ahora vayamos al chat de ubuntuco
<IngForigua> jao jao
<darkhole> que mas :)
<darkhole> estamos esperando a andres
<IngForigua> okas
<IngForigua> ya lo llamaron?
<darkhole> estamos en el canal de ubuntu co
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, en el de -co
<sepirothem> hi... perdon por el retraso andabamos en una charla familiar
<darkhole> buenas
<darkhole> fresco
<IngForigua> sepirothem: chevre
<IngForigua> mi familia no se sienta desde que tengo memoria
<darkhole> sephirotem estamos en el canal de ubuntuco
<darkhole> porque este no tiene log
<sepirothem> alla tambien estoy
<IngForigua> darkhole: llamo a andres?
<IngForigua> le doy el numero
<ariasfonseca> hola a todos
<SergioMeneses> ariasfonseca, saludos
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> ariasfonseca, como va la causa?
<ariasfonseca> bien y usted?
<SergioMeneses> ariasfonseca, :D hay en la lucha :D
<ariasfonseca> :D
<m4v> SergioMeneses: ubuntulo1 está.
<m4v> ubuntulo1 == ubuntulog
<SergioMeneses> m4v, pero no vemos los logs en la web
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> m4v, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2011/04/14/
<m4v> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/04/14/%23ubuntu-co-meeting.html
<SergioMeneses> aaaaa
<m4v> ahí están,  se actualizan cada hora
<SergioMeneses> los cambiaron!
<SergioMeneses> m4v, no me la sabia
<m4v> si, hace algún tiempo que se estaba cambiando el bot de logs
<SergioMeneses> m4v, muchisimas gracias hermano
<m4v> de nada
<darkhole> graciias m4v !!!
<darkhole> bueno continuemos
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, dale
<darkhole> espero que este horario sea mas comodo para todos
 * IngForigua berrionda gripa
<darkhole> 3. Flisoles
 * IngForigua se tomara un jugo de cangrejo pal flisol
<ariasfonseca> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, jose ni cesar pueden llegar hoy temprao
<darkhole> Muchas gracias y felicitaciones a todos!!!
<ariasfonseca> :D
<darkhole> si, lo se toca hablar con ellos sobre eso
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, empecemos la reunion desde el acta del dia
<SergioMeneses> para q quede organizado en el log
<IngForigua> huy si no pensemos en ellos
<SergioMeneses> y sea mas facil de leer
<darkhole> ariasfonseca , en este canal estamos bajo las normas de una reunion
<ariasfonseca> lo se , lo siento
<IngForigua> darkhole: SergioMeneses sus reportes
<IngForigua> sepirothem: tambien el suyo despues
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, mañana lo tendrás :D 
<darkhole> bueno, solo quedan el de bogota y el de la costa
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, asi como lo del curso
<IngForigua> los voy a acumular todos
<SergioMeneses> :D
<IngForigua> y en la pagina
<darkhole> por favor, concentrados
<IngForigua> me pondre a acumular esas fotos y a neustro picasa
<darkhole> gracias diego
<IngForigua> y pondre todo en la wiki de eventos
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, eso!
<darkhole> sabe que estoy pensando, cada uno subir sus fotos al de cada uno
<sepirothem> darkhole, asi lo he hecho yo siempre
<IngForigua> pero subanlan en bajo formato y resolucion
<darkhole> luego seleccionar las que sean acorde a ubuntu co y ponerlas en la cueenta
<IngForigua> yo las subi con el programa de picasa
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, si eso sería super bueno
<IngForigua> darkhole: porfa envie un email a cada persona con las claves
<IngForigua> de todos los servicios
<darkhole> bueno, con diego estamos cuadrando flisol bogota, como va la costa sephirotem ?
<sepirothem> por aca el evento es el 30 de abril.. asi q reporte desde ese dia...
<sepirothem> no mentiras
<darkhole> sepirothem ?
<sepirothem> ..
<sepirothem> aca yo estoy acargo de la parte de sistemas operativos y redes
<darkhole> bien
<sepirothem> se hara el lanzamiento de Ubuntu 11-04
<sepirothem> y se daran conferencias sobre edubuntu
<darkhole> privilegio de ustedes
<darkhole> :)
<darkhole> que bacano
<sepirothem>  ademas pondre a funcionar un servidor sage montado en ubuntu
<sepirothem> para que la gente prube el software
<darkhole> bueno, alguien tiene el numero de andres?
<darkhole> tengo uno pero nunca contesta
<sepirothem> se dara al grupo de SO y redes un salon para dar talleres y conferencias todo el dia
<IngForigua> sepirothem: invite a la costa viejo
<SergioMeneses> ya se lo paso
<IngForigua> yooooooooo
<darkhole> por gtalk
<sepirothem> IngForigua, ya hollman viene .. seria el primero ya despues veremos
<sepirothem> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, hagale
<sepirothem> buenas frias que van a haber por aca
<sepirothem>  jejeje
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, yo ando libre para esas fechas xD
<sepirothem> pero si se quiere pasar la rodadita venganse para aca que el evento de este ano va a ser bien grande
<darkhole> los dejo por unos minutos, me voy a bajar del bus
<sepirothem> tenemos a dispociocion 10 salones
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, no creo... a finales de este mes subo a bogota
<ariasfonseca> :D
<IngForigua> chatea en el bus xD
<sepirothem> que tal este man...
<sepirothem> chatendo en el bus
<sepirothem> eso es compromiso...
<IngForigua> aunque sea
<IngForigua> gente daniel caicedo que?
<IngForigua> Ni mas
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, le invite por gtalk asi como a todos lo on q tengo
<SergioMeneses> en mi opinion personal: yo no tengo problemas de reunirnos los lunes si todos cumplimos!
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: a mi me da mamera el lunes
<SergioMeneses> porq ya varias veces me quedo hablando solo con IngForigua o con cesar o sepirothem o el primero q llegue :s
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, a mi == porq salgo de clases y me toca madrugar
<julianarmando_> Y porque quieren cambiar el jueves?
<IngForigua> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando_, porq los lunes no nos sirven a muchos!
<sepirothem> julianarmando, es que es visperas de viernes... y la gente esta como emocionada... ademas juernes es juernes
<ariasfonseca> jejejej
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, +1
<ariasfonseca> juernes mmmmm
<darkhole> Ya casi llegó
<IngForigua> cuanto demora en volvr juliancho
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, fresco guarde el juguete no lo bote
<sepirothem> darkhole... tiene cayo en los dedos... jejeje
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, jajaja
<darkhole> ya llegue?
<darkhole> si ya llegue
<darkhole> y andres?
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, oks
<SergioMeneses> nada no ha llegado
<ariasfonseca> ok darkhole 
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, \o
<JoseGutierrez> buenas noches
<darkhole> esperen prendo el comoutador
<IngForigua> JoseGutierrez: hola viejo
<sepirothem> JoseGutierres, buenas noches
<IngForigua> que locha chatear en celular
<darkhole> Buenas!
<darkhole> Ahora si, esto es otra cosa..
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, \o
 * JoseGutierrez pero ya todo el mundo se volvio dependiente del blackberry
<darkhole> Pero que bueno que pude ir en el bus
<darkhole> Ahora, como les decia la idea era tener pocos puntos para hoy
<julianarmando_> Bueno y la reunión? xD y el acta del día? xD
<darkhole> Se que programe las cosas muy encima
<darkhole> Solo esperemos a Andres para seguir hablando del primer punto
<IngForigua> darkhole: ya lo pudo contactar
<darkhole> c (Yo tengo un Android :))
<IngForigua> ?
<IngForigua> Puedo comentarles una idea
<IngForigua> ?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, hable
 * SergioMeneses se pregunta si leyeron su correo :?
<julianarmando_> IngForigua, comente
<sepirothem> dele forigua
<darkhole> Pasenme el celular del man
<darkhole> no me contesta el numero que tengp
<IngForigua> bueno sigo
<IngForigua> la idea que tengo es revivir https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos/Hacklabs
<IngForigua> pero la idea es renacerlos bien formales
<darkhole> lamento decirles pero no hay log
<darkhole> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2011/04/15/
<IngForigua> yo tengo el de pidgin
<darkhole> Listo, gracias
<IngForigua> sigo
<IngForigua> Entonces contacte 2 universidades
<sepirothem> darkhole, IngForigua, SergioMeneses, JoseGutierres, julianarmando_ terminemos rapido que manana me toca irme a cartagena a las 5:30 a.m.
<IngForigua> los libertadores
<IngForigua> y la libre
<IngForigua> los libertadores al profesor luis baquero
<IngForigua> y en la libre a los del glul
<SergioMeneses> los logs quedan aqui http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/04/15/%23ubuntu-co-meeting.html
<darkhole> Pero, no seria malo encasillarnos en una Universidad?
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, depende... de momento no creo, si nos ayudan
<IngForigua> la idea es con la gente de glul tienen sala especializada de linux
<IngForigua> entonces vamos a pasar una propuesta con meneses
<darkhole> Ya.. pues si es la del fondo si no estoy mal cierto?
<IngForigua> de poder hacer un cursillo de 8 sabados
<IngForigua> certificado
<IngForigua> por esa universidad
<SergioMeneses> yo ayudo como autor intelectual... IngForigua ejecuta el curso
<IngForigua> la sala tiene capacidad pa 20 personas
<IngForigua> serian 10 de u-co
<IngForigua> 10 de la libre
<IngForigua> la idea es a gente que aporte al team
<IngForigua> y a los miembros oficiales
<darkhole> AndresMujica!!
<IngForigua> dan su aval para continuar?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, +1
<julianarmando_> IngForigua, excelente idea +1
<sepirothem> +1
 * JoseGutierrez si dele IngForigua
<darkhole> Me gusta
<JoseGutierrez> +1
<darkhole> Que mas JoseGutierres!!
<sepirothem> darkhole, IngForigua, SergioMeneses, JoseGutierres, julianarmando_ please tquemos los temas de hoy que manan me toca levantarme a las 4
<IngForigua> bueno entonces segure con las negociacione sy les estare informando
<darkhole> Ya me llamo Andres
<andresmujica> buenas noches, que pena la demora
<IngForigua> andresmujica: viejooo
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, de acuerd
<darkhole> Y ya se conecto a gtalk
<andresmujica> yo envie mail avisando
<IngForigua> que bueno que esta
<SergioMeneses> bueno ya esta don andresmujica :D
<darkhole> y ya esta aqui!
<andresmujica> :p
<darkhole> Buenas andresmujica
<darkhole> ;)
<sepirothem> bueno toquemos el pirmer punto ya que llego andres
<darkhole> Sumerce es dificil de contactarlo hasta pa cosas de trabajo
<darkhole> Bueno, diego, tiene log de toda la reunion?
<IngForigua> si de ambos
<IngForigua> quiero agregar algo
<darkhole> Andres, empezamos la reunion aqui: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2011/04/15/%23ubuntu-co.html
<IngForigua> al primer punto
<darkhole> Si quiere adelantese, nosotros esperamos
<darkhole> Es bastante corta, solo lo estabamos esperando
<IngForigua> Daniel caicedo que?
<darkhole> Mm, me dijo por Gtalk que iba en bus pa Girardot
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, no se... ya lo invite varias veces
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, aaa oks oks
<IngForigua> pero no aporta no responde email
<SergioMeneses> momento.....................
<darkhole> Tiemo al tiempo, igual, no esperaba que vinieramos tanto, todo fue de improvisto
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, empiece lo primordial de momento q ya es tarde para varios
<darkhole> Para dentro de 15 dias, todos bien juicioso
<darkhole> sss
<sepirothem> zzzzzzz
 * JoseGutierrez me queda dificil llegar temprano los dias jueves : (
<darkhole> Primero que Andres lea lo que hablamos sobre eso, ya le pase el vinculo... Cuando el lea todo andresmujica nos avisa
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, oks
<andresmujica> bueno 
<andresmujica> quiubo ya lei
<darkhole> JoseGutierres, a que horas estaria llegando los jueves?
<JoseGutierrez> entre las 9:30 o 9:50pm
<darkhole> Entonces, como todos comentamos sobre su actuar como Contacto, diganos sumeré como se ha sentido
<andresmujica> lo que pasa muchachos, es algo de lo que les decia la otra vez
<andresmujica> efectivamente mi tiempo es muy limitado y cada vez es mas
<andresmujica> pero el concepto de contacto al estilo de hollman es algo que todos esperab
<andresmujica> n
<andresmujica> pero que si ustedes analizan con cabeza fria se darian cuenta que no se debe dar.
<andresmujica> efectivamente como bien lo proponen
<andresmujica> IngForigua: 
<andresmujica> o SergioMeneses
<andresmujica> son candidatos perfectos para ser otro hollman
<andresmujica> antes era uno 
<andresmujica> ya son al menos
<andresmujica> dos
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, la decisión es suya! si sigue en el cargo o no :D
<IngForigua> No no no hollman_ no
<andresmujica> claro que sigo en el cargo, 
<IngForigua> jejeje
<andresmujica> pero no voy a ser hiollman
<andresmujica> hollman_: 
<andresmujica> perdon por el hIol
<andresmujica> que busco yo con esto
<IngForigua> Un contacto bien teso
<darkhole> Entonces, a mi parecer
<hollman_> alo alo ?
<darkhole> Debemos definir unas cosas.
<andresmujica> espera darkhole
<andresmujica> dejame terminar un sec
<darkhole> listo
<andresmujica> el concilio debe ser el hollman
<andresmujica> cada uno de ustedes debe ser capaz de ser un hollman_
<andresmujica> Y PERDON POR PERSONALIZARLO TANTO
<andresmujica> pero es que insisto en que sufrimos el efecto hollman_ que mencionaba el lunes
<darkhole> hollman_ que boleta, no me cae bien ese man jeje
<andresmujica> el contacto no debe ser mas que un puente
<andresmujica> entre los gringos y nosotros
<hollman_> jajajaja
<hollman_> andresmujica, chevere ole
<andresmujica> no tiene porque tener mayor protagonismo, ni mayor inferencia en la comunidad
<hollman_> enserio me hacen sentir muy contento por que de cierta forma creo que se hicieron las cosas bien :D
<andresmujica> que si YO andresmujica he fallado , claro, en mucho, mucho
<ariasfonseca> efecto hollman_ ??? jejej suena raro
<darkhole> Al contrario hollman, la embarramos con sumercé ...
<darkhole> andresmujica cuando termine nos avisa ;) Y perdon por interrumpirlo
<hollman_> demonios
<SergioMeneses> o.0
<hollman_> jajajajaja
<darkhole> sshh..
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<andresmujica> pero en ultimas el objetivo aqui es que el Concilio sea el de la fuerza y no el contacto.
<andresmujica> que se desligue el administrador del contacto
<andresmujica> y teniendo siempre muy pero muy presente que la comunidad esta por encima
<andresmujica> del concilio 
<sepirothem> andresmujica, SergioMeneses, IngForigua, darkhole, JoseGutierres... pero ya dejemos a hollman_ , y pongamonos serios, deleguemos funciones y listo... para eso hay que venir a todas las reuiniones.. y ademas invitar a la comunidad a que haga parte de un meeting mensual o algo asi para que se vea mas el trabajo
<andresmujica> hmmm.. no se creo, que eso es.  obviamente tengo mas que decir sobre las cosas que hacer y como hacerlas (en mi vision), pero me gusta mas por ejemplo ver el correo lleno de acciones a seguir que envio SergioMeneses
<darkhole> Listo andresmujica ? En realidad comparto demasiadas cosas con su explicacion, el contacto, es eso, un contacto.
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, es el primero q habla de mi correo :D
<darkhole> Ahorita de manera personal estoy avogando por la descentralizacion de Ubuntu Colombia
<andresmujica> sepirothem:  de acuerdo con el meeting de la comunidad.. no se si mensual sea lo apropiado.. por aquello de lo repetitivo.. y el avance de una comuniadad de este tipo es lenta...
<darkhole> Por eso aplaudo a las nuevas personas que nos acompañan de otras regiones como JoseGutierrez
<darkhole> Bueno, en realidad ya hay una reunion
<darkhole> Pero mensual si es un poc pesado..
<darkhole> A mi parecer
<andresmujica> darkhole:  100% de acuerdo.  eso es lo que ami personalmente me hace pensar que a pesar de mis c***g***as si puede funcionar el concilio
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, mensual me parece si se cumplen las responsabilidades como las planteo en el correo y se mantiene contacto verdadero por la lista
<sepirothem> bueno el tiempo que sea necesario.. pero ya olvidemonos de hollman_
<sepirothem> y pongamonos serios
<hollman_> :'8
<hollman_> :'(
<darkhole> De mi parte, si tenemos en cuenta a un contacto como eso, un contacto solo debemos pedir mas tiempo de Andres Mujica, sin embargo, espero que este horario se acomode a todos nos
<sepirothem> sin ofender amigo hollman_
<IngForigua> si pateen a hollman_ ala
 * JoseGutierrez como le pagan a hollman_ jajaja
<hollman_> todo bien que con que me apollen con bogota-mesh es bien
<DanielF> buenas
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, \o
<SergioMeneses> buenas
<darkhole> apollen ?? Le metemos una vara?? jaja.. sera apoyen
<sepirothem> igual en algun momento ninguno de nosotros va aestar aca.. asi que  mientras estemos aca.. hagamosle lo mas que podamos
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, ? ese comentario q?
<JoseGutierrez> buenas DanielF
<IngForigua> DanielF: que bien
<IngForigua> solo faka cesar
<DanielF> Acabo de llegar de clase
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, y juanmarquez
<andresmujica> hollman_: espero que cuando la gente se conecte a bogota-mesh les salga un pop up de ubuntu colombia
<darkhole> Que mas Daniel
<darkhole> jaja, seeee
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: juan no es del concilio
<hollman_> andresmujica, puede salir en todos los nodos que u-co ponga ;)
<DanielF> mmm buen dato, voy a poner eso en la mesh de girardot
<DanielF> jejeje
<hollman_> jejejejej
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, seeee... cuando se fue hollman_ volvio juan
<darkhole> Bueno, andresmujica, sergiomeneses, ingforigua, danielf, sepirothem, JoseGutierrez . Muchas gracias por su tiempo, no quiero extender mas la reunion.
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, DanielF darkhole JoseGutierrez sepirothem vamos concretando ideas q ya es tarde y no he comido 
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: hasta ahora me entero
<darkhole> huy esperen
<sepirothem> bueno que otrso puntos hay
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, DanielF darkhole JoseGutierrez sepirothem  andresmujica les recomiendo leer mi correo :S
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, hagale
<DanielF> ok
<darkhole> JuanMarquez SI es del concilio
<andresmujica> pero en que quedo el punto uno ??
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, si claro
<sepirothem> SergioMeneses, ya lo lei...
<darkhole> Quedo a mi parecer en que, sumerce esta ocupado y le quedaba dificil ir a reuniones, pero como cuadramos otro horario, pues las cosas tendrian que cambiar :)
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, en q todos t queremos :D como contacto! pero es decisión tuya :D
<sepirothem> solo estoy esperando a una reunion para tratar ese unico punto... porque es bastante largo y tendido
<IngForigua> hablando del rey de roma...
<IngForigua> stOrmBlast: que mas viejo
<darkhole> Eso si es cierto
<darkhole> stormblast!!
<darkhole> Eso es compromiso, para ser una reunion que se definio hace 2 días.
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, DanielF darkhole IngForigua sepirothem JoseGutierrez stOrmBlast hayq cuadrar mejor las reuniones al menos ir haciendo un acta de las temas a tratar como las enviaba yo por correo
 * JoseGutierrez buenas noches stOrmBlast
<SergioMeneses> asi venimos predispuestos a las charlas
<andresmujica> recuerden que el ciclo ideal es algo asi como
<DanielF> ok same
<stOrmBlast> IngForigua, SergioMeneses, darkhole, DanielF, JoseGutierrez, sepirothem, hola bueno de antemano pedi excusas por no poder llegar temprano hace poco sali de clase
<darkhole> Muchachos, hablare con Jose y con Cesar para ver el horario, por ahora el horario es 9:00 PM cada 15 dias
<andresmujica> 1.- acta de la reunión anterior en el wiki
<DanielF> no alcanzo a llegar a las 9
<DanielF> no los podemos dejar a las 10
<andresmujica> 2.- agenda de la próx reunión donde cada uno va poniendo el punto que quiera discutir durante los 15 dias entre reuniones
<IngForigua> noooo yo a esa hora ya zzzzzzz
<stOrmBlast> IngForigua, que paso conmigo :(
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, eso asi las tenia :D
<andresmujica> 3.- actualización del todo -lista de tareas- y revisión del mismo
<IngForigua> stOrmBlast: no nada relajado ud lo dijo en la lista que llegaba tarde
<DanielF> ok, dejemos un punto a tratar que venga de la comunidad
<stOrmBlast> ahhh :P
<andresmujica> 4- rotación del moderador en cada reunión
<darkhole> Frescos, entonces hablo con los tres para ver que hacemos
<sepirothem> IngForigua, SergioMeneses, darkhole, DanielF, JoseGutierrez, stOrmBlast, me despido despues leere el log, manana tengo que levantarme a las 4 a.m.
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, fresco
<sepirothem> hasta que los vea por ahi...
<SergioMeneses> les tengo una propuesta!
<darkhole> me parece bien Andres.
<JoseGutierrez> sepirothem trata de descansar suerte viejo
<darkhole> Dejenme hacer el acta de esta reunon a mi
<andresmujica> suerte sepirothem
<sepirothem> andresmujica, la suerte no existe, existe la probabilidad de que un evento ocurra
<DanielF> hollman, va a venir manana?
<andresmujica> DanielF: de acuerdo, de hecho los temas los deberia poner cualquier persona
<IngForigua> sepirothem: se va a pedir la libreta o que
<andresmujica> sepirothem: matematico! :)
<DanielF> mmm no tanto cualquier persona
 * SergioMeneses pide la palabra antes q se valla sepirothem 
<andresmujica> de la comunidad
<DanielF> demole una oportunidad como el tema del dia del noticiero que la gente lo escoja
<darkhole> hollman no tiene por que venir, jajaja
<sepirothem> IngForigua, no hermano es que voy a cartagena a hacer un levantamiento de planos para un trabajo que hay que hacer
 * IngForigua tiendageek me dijo que van a llevar polos
<sepirothem> SergioMeneses, hermano dele...
<IngForigua> Great!!!!
<darkhole> Bueno, ya que esta como un relajo esto, damos por terminada la reunion a las 22:17 PM
<darkhole> DanielF, JoseGuiterrez y stormblast
<SergioMeneses> muchachos hoy si nos falto orden... pero bueno les queria proponer
<stOrmBlast> ñor ?
<SergioMeneses> que nos reunamos dentro de 8 dias
<IngForigua> otra vez no se en que quedamos
<DanielF> diga sae
<DanielF> same
<darkhole> Yo hago el acta, ahi queda claro Por ahora denme unos minutos con ellos
<SergioMeneses> el proximo jueves no estaremos pensando en trabajo
<stOrmBlast> Me parece buena la opcion de SergioMeneses, la otra semana no tengo clase :D
<SergioMeneses> asi q podemos sentarnos y hablar bien
<sepirothem> sizas +1
<SergioMeneses> eso
<darkhole> Yo trabajo.
<SergioMeneses> podemos empezar a las 8:30pm?
<sepirothem> bueno mandan la vaina por correo
<darkhole> Igual, StormBlast, JoseGutierrez ydanielF , a que horas pueden llegar los jueves?
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, oks pero para si ir hablando de los proyectos y todo lo q tenemos represado
<SergioMeneses> :D
<DanielF> jajajaja no same, a esa hora estan en la U
<sepirothem> please 
<SergioMeneses> pero el jueves santo?
<DanielF> si :'(
<darkhole> No es santo, pero si festivo.
<IngForigua> darkhole: ud le sobraron cintas?
<SergioMeneses> yo digo es este jueves q viene
<stOrmBlast> darkhole, yo salgo de clase a las 9:45pm llegaria por temprano y bien que me vaya a las 10:10pm
<darkhole> Listo, y JoseGutierrez??
<SergioMeneses> bueno y los miercoles?=
<stOrmBlast> yo trabajo el jueves , viernes, sabado y domingo de la otra semana pero no tengo clase :D
<JoseGutierrez> ojo es semana santa alguno dedicamos tiempo para pasar un rato con DIOS y con la familia
<DanielF> yo no puedo ni jueves ni miercoles
<SergioMeneses> :S
<DanielF> mmmm, creo que esta semana no voy a tener tiempo, sino el viernes santo
<IngForigua> yo cualquier dia menos el lunes
<darkhole> JoseGutierrez a que hora puede llegar un jueves?
<darkhole> Y Stormblast a que horas puede llegar un jueves?
<SergioMeneses> bueno yo me sacrifico cualquier dia... uds arreglen los suyos
<JoseGutierrez> a mas tardar antes de las 10pm
<darkhole> Antes de las 10 PM ??
<DanielF> que dia quedo que todos podamos?
<JoseGutierrez> si hoy llegue como faltado 10 para las 10
<DanielF> o la mayoria, el jueves?
<IngForigua> http://www.enter.co/software/guia-para-que-de-sus-primeros-pasos-con-ubuntu/
<darkhole> entonces, a las 9:50 puede llegar los jueves?
<stOrmBlast> darkhole, si es a el jueves que viene puedo desde las 6pm en adelante el resto  podria llegar fijo fijo a las 10:10pm
<JoseGutierrez> si mas a menos a esa hora
<darkhole> Gracias
<JoseGutierrez> conmigo no cuenten el proximo jueves voy a dedicarle un poco de mi tiempo a DIOS
<IngForigua> JoseGutierrez: great
<darkhole> Bueno, como veo, el jueves es u buen dia, pero seria un poco ams tarde.
<DanielF> si
<DanielF> despues de las 10
<darkhole> No hay problema si llegan un poco tarde, la idea es usar mas la lista de correos, y que antes puedan expresar en la lista su opinion frente a un tema, o dar el reporte de alguna actividad.
<DanielF> ok
<stOrmBlast> darkhole, pero a que hora seria el jueves?
<SergioMeneses> ...bueno yo le camellaré a arreglar varias cosas del team por mi cuenta, luego les cuento como me fue
<darkhole> De mi parte, voy a cuadrar las reuniones a las 9:30 de hoy en adelante. Vamos a ver con la de dentro 15 dias a ver como nos va.
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: o darkhole ponen la citación entonces ?
<darkhole> Gracias SergioMeneses!
<andresmujica> no es en 8 dias?
<darkhole> Yo cambio el horario
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no dentro de 15
<SergioMeneses> nadie puede el jueves santo
<IngForigua> NOS VEMOS EN EL FLISOL DanielF andresmujica darkhole
<SergioMeneses> bueno yo sí... 
<andresmujica> ahh ik
<darkhole> Nos vemos!!!
<IngForigua> necesito ayuda en el stand
<julianarmando_> Hay algún encargado de "Asuntos Internos" que se encargue de citar a las reuniones y esas cosas? :P
<SergioMeneses> pero una golondrina no hace verano
<DanielF> ok, yo estare desde girardot
<andresmujica> listo IngForigua yo voy por la tarde, tipo 3pm estoy alla
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, DanielF IngForigua darkhole yo subo a bogota a finales de mes
<andresmujica> julianarmando_: se busca uno desesperadamente ;)
<SergioMeneses> para q hagamos algo
<IngForigua> eso andresmujica los tragos van por su cuenta jejejeje
<SergioMeneses> hollman_, ↑↑↑
<darkhole> Entonces, 9:30 nuevo horario. Se cuidan!!! Y estamos por ahi en la lista
<DanielF> same venga un puente
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, el puente del rpimero de mayo xd
<hollman_> me estube desconectando
<hollman_> no tengo log
<stOrmBlast> mmmm quedare por fuera de varias reuniones :S
<IngForigua> voy a ver si cuadro la fiesta de lanzamiento
<andresmujica> hollman_:  no sabe como usar el ghost todavia ??
<IngForigua> asado otra vez?
<SergioMeneses> hollman_, DanielF darkhole IngForigua andresmujica subo para finales de abril a bogota :D
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, seee
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> lo q sea
<hollman_> el norton ghost ??
<hollman_> jajaja
<hollman_> lol
<IngForigua> jajajajaja
<DanielF> o/
<darkhole> No stormblast, vamos a ver como nos va... Luego vemos que tan cansados quedamos, usemos la lista, si la usamos mas, las reuniones son mas cortas
<IngForigua> no solo la del concilio
<IngForigua> la otra tambien
<SergioMeneses> hollman_, DanielF darkhole IngForigua andresmujica pero si me gustaría q nos reunieramos para hablar del team :D algo mas formalito y con unas polillas :D
<andresmujica> de acuerdo IngForigua
<hollman_> SergioMeneses, en campus party
<darkhole> hollman_ no hace parte del concilio, lo desterramos jajaja
<DanielF> listo los anfitriones gastan
<DanielF> cual hollman??
<IngForigua> a pu** no he pagado la entrada
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, jajaja pero hollman_ es pana mio :S
<hollman_> hueee gracias SergioMeneses 
<darkhole> Mentiras.. jeje hollman_ me debe una cerveza
<IngForigua> deberian crear un punto en el coc si se va gastar pola a los que deja
<SergioMeneses> bueno les recuerdo el log http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/04/15/%23ubuntu-co-meeting.html
<SergioMeneses> yo el fincho mando un correo jaladito para el team...
<DanielF> ok
<SergioMeneses> a ver q se me ocurre :D
<DanielF> muchachos me tengo que ir, nos hablamos, un abrazo para todos
<SergioMeneses> hollman_, DanielF darkhole IngForigua andresmujica pero les recomiendo q lean el correo q envie ayer y vallamos trabajando sobre eso :D
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, bye
<andresmujica> un abrazo, saludos!
<IngForigua> oka
<darkhole> Juiciosos!! A dormir!!
<darkhole> Chaos!
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, no se le olvide pasar las contraseñas de las cuentas de u-co al correo de todos para montar las imagenes
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> je!
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos nos vemos luego
<IngForigua> aghhh se fue
<SergioMeneses> q descansen
<IngForigua> tabla con puntilla pa meneses
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, el fincho cuadramos lo de las charlas
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, q paso?
<IngForigua> por los de linkedid
<stOrmBlast> mmm alguien ya a descargado videos de youtube ?
<IngForigua> yo uso un plugin de FF
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, huy si q pena... pero esa redsocial no cumple lo q dice
<SergioMeneses> :_S
<IngForigua> chaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, yo los saco de mi cache xD
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, bye
<stOrmBlast> :O
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, pruebe una app q se llama minitube
<SergioMeneses> es muy buena
<stOrmBlast> voy a buscar :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, stOrmBlast andresmujica DanielF estamos en contacto por la lista... cualquier inquietud nos la hacen saber
<JoseGutierrez> feliz noche para todos me voy a descansar
<stOrmBlast> vale SergioMeneses que descanses
<SergioMeneses> oks
<stOrmBlast> bueee no siendo mas, y sin haber sabido que se hablo os dejo xD!
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, oks
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-04-16
<NIRKURT> hola
<NIRKURT> alguien ahi¿
<NIRKURT> Los ISO que se descargan de la web no dejan instalar el ubuntu
<NIRKURT> estan corruptos
<NIRKURT> donde lo puedo descargar completo?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-04-17
<Guest13159> buenas
<Guest13159> buenas
<Guest13159> queria saber si ya la version 11.04 ya esta disponible
<Guest13159> oh solo estan las de prueba
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-04-09
<carlosgonzalca> Buenos dias
<carlosgonzalca> diculpen, alguien me puede ayudar con una inquietud sobre instalar java en ubuntu 10.04
<carlosgonzalca> ya que el acuerdo de licencia cambio entre oracle y canonical y ya no esta en los repositorios
<wilmer> buenas
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-04-11
<Jonas___> buena noches
<Jonas___> por favor me pueden informar en donde puedo hacer un diplomado en Linux
<Jonas___> vivo en medellin
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-04-13
<Wexjordan> Hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-04-15
<Lancha90> buen dia
<DiegoHerrera90> buen dia
<jorgeolaya> hola
<jorgeolaya> estoy listo y pendiente para las 4
<kiuyya> hola
<kiuyya> veran tengo un problea
<kiuyya> simpre que arranco ubuntu me sale la camara web encendida el led
<kiuyya> como hago para apagarlo y que se encienda solo cuando uso el cheese
<kiuyya> ah que pendejos no saben nada de linux y estan en el chat
<kiuyya> kje verguenza
<DiegoHerrera90> alguien que me pueda dar informacion de como ingresar oficialmente a la comunidad?
<alexxcom> buenas tardes
<UBravo> Buenas tardes
<SergioMeneses> saludos
<alexxcom> ya inicio la charla?
<DiegoHerrera> alguien me puede brindar información sobre como puedo ser parte activa de la comunidad?
<SergioMeneses> alexxcom, no todavia no
<SergioMeneses> en unos momentos
<SergioMeneses> DiegoHerrera, en la wiki puedes encontrar toda la informacion https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/NuevosMiembros
<DiegoHerrera> Puedo participar aun sin ser miembro de la charla, me gustaria colaborar en la administración de la web y la difución de informacion en armenia
<SergioMeneses> DiegoHerrera, si claro!
<SergioMeneses> aunque es una regla de los proyectos que los involucrados sean miembros oficiales
<alexxcom> Quien es el moderador?
<SergioMeneses> pero puedes convertirte en miembro facilmente
<SergioMeneses> alexxcom, lo seré yo
<alexxcom> Ok
<DiegoHerrera> ok, ya mismo empiezo el proceso
<SergioMeneses> DiegoHerrera, es sencillo
<SergioMeneses> ya estas en la lista de correos?
<DiegoHerrera> si
<DiegoHerrera> me falta que un miembro me autorice o algo asi
<andrewilr92> por que me sale grub cuando intento iniciar sesion en ubuntu 11.-10???
<andrewilr92> por que me sale grub cuando intento iniciar sesion en ubuntu 11.-10???
<MrAvoch> Buenas tardes compañeros!
<SergioMeneses> DiegoHerrera, ya firmaste el Coc y todo?
<DiegoHerrera> si
<mancho> ¿Es recomendable o seguro usar ubuntu 12.04 beta2?
<mancho> Antes buenas tardes
<SergioMeneses> andrewilr92, no estamos en una reunion de soporte... puedes preguntar en #ubuntu-es
<mancho> gracias
<SergioMeneses> mancho, esta en version beta aun! el lanzamiento oficial no se ha hecho aun
 * Felip3 saluda
<MrAvoch> alguien me puede decir cual es el tema a tratar ahora?
<Felip3> que no sea skakira y su error del himno nacional, por favor.
<Felip3> Pregunto, si ya no habra soporte para ubuntu 10.10 que hago o que debo instalarle a los equipos viejitos? que no soportan bien el 11
<mancho> Felip3: Creo que lo mejor sería hacer una instalación mínima
<Felip3> minima? un poco mas coquito, soy nuevo en linux
<MrAvoch> a q horas comienza la charla?
<mancho> Frecuentemente uso el alternate CD para hacerlas
<mancho> Instalo en modo texto, luego del primer reinicio me encuentro con una consola sin entorno gráfico y le voy añadiendo lo que quiero
<SaMe> que pena me boto el servidor
<jcgomez> hi
<SergioMeneses1> listo volvi
<SergioMeneses1> me boto el server
<SergioMeneses1> bueno primero que todo muy buenas tardes a todos
<SergioMeneses1> como ven en mi nick mi nombre es: Sergio Meneses
<SergioMeneses1> soy administrador de ubuntu colombia desde hace un par de años
<JoseC> SergioMeneses1,  la reunion es aqui o en -co ?
<SergioMeneses1> y actualmente trabajo en el loco council de ubuntu
<SergioMeneses1> JoseC, aqui
<JoseC> Ok
<SergioMeneses1> por cuestiones del log
<JoseC> Entonces porque estan dando soporte xD
<SergioMeneses1> JoseC, no yo no doy soporte ahora
<JoseC> No claro que no..
<JoseC> De que es la reunion?
<SergioMeneses1> JoseC, para vincular personas que quieran contribuir a ubuntu colombia
<JoseC> Vale
<JoseC> Ya empezó ? o esperamos a alguien
<SergioMeneses1> JoseC, andamos en eso
<SergioMeneses1> les dejo mi wiki personal https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses1> donde encontraran mas información acerca de mi y lo q hago
<JoseC> Si.. Te he visto
<SergioMeneses1> ...bueno mi primera pregunta es! todos los q estan aqui han venido por la reunion?
<mancho> sí, eso creo
<juanpa> si
<UBravo> si
<JoseC> Supongo
<SergioMeneses> JoseC, mancho suponen o creen?
<SergioMeneses> porque?
<JoseC> Pues yo si
<JoseC> Lo vi en el perfil de ubuntu-co
<mancho> sí
<SergioMeneses> JoseC, mancho entonces si!
<JoseC> Lol bueno
<JoseC> Pero no me regañe
<mancho> Recibo correo de la lista pero cuando envío al parecer no llega a la comunidad mis mensajes
<SergioMeneses> JoseC, jaja no es eso! sino para cuadrar bien la actividad
<JoseC> Mancho si eres nuevo en la lista tienes que esperar la aprovacion de un moderador
<JoseC> Con el tiempo te dan alta y no revisan
<SergioMeneses> aja
<SergioMeneses> bueno no nos alejemos del team
<mancho> Recibo mensajes hace como 2 semanas
<SergioMeneses> la idea muchachos es q nos ayuden en algun proyecto de los que posee ubuntu-colombia
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos
<SergioMeneses> lo ideal es que uds empiecen un proceso donde pasarian a ser colaboradores oficiales de la comunidad
<JoseC> SergioMeneses,  pero yo no uso ubuntu :(
<JHOSMAN> Wemas
<SergioMeneses> proceso que los llevaria a ser miembros oficiales de ubuntu
<JHOSMAN> Wenas**
<SergioMeneses> JoseC, eso no es problema
<MrAvoch> deseo participar en sitio web o en soporte
<JoseC> intente hacer el registro pero no da por que hay que instalar unas vainas y no se que de llaves
<SergioMeneses> la comunidad no solo desarrolla o algo por el estilo.... tambien es participar en eventos locales
<SergioMeneses> y administrar la comunidad
<JoseC> Yo estoy armando el flisol medellin
<JoseC> Bueno ya está casi completo
<Lancha90> tengo el mismo problema de las keys
<SergioMeneses> JoseC, si eso vi :D
<JoseC> Lancha90, Ese no es el tema.. Lo mio es porque yo no uso Ubuntu
<JoseC> SergioMeneses, xD
<MrAvoch> JoseC con usted necesito hablar por que quiero participar en el flisol Medellin
<SergioMeneses> JoseC, MrAvoch eso es la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> la participacion
<JoseC> Inscribiete a la lista de correo
<CesarGomez> Buenas tardes!
<JoseC> o me envias un correo y despues hablamos  jlcortesm@unal.edu.co
<MrAvoch> Listo hermano
<JoseC> SergioMeneses,  Andres mujica ya envio los materiales?
<SergioMeneses> JoseC, no se... me imagino q esta trabajando en eso
<SergioMeneses> si ya diligenciaron la wiki y enviaron el correo eso les llega
<JoseC> Me dijo que este fin de semana terminaban eso.. O no ha terminado o no me avisaron :D
<JoseC> Bueno
<SergioMeneses> JoseC, no se
<JoseC> Ahora si
<SergioMeneses> toca esperar
<SergioMeneses> el e pone en contacto
<SergioMeneses> ahora les pase una wiki hace un rato
<JoseC> Si ya la vi
<SergioMeneses> para q revisaran los proyectos
<juanpa> yo quisiera contribuir en la difucion de contenidos por diaspora, he visto que google+ y facebook tiene movimiento pero poco diaspora
<SergioMeneses> me gustaria saber en cuales les interesaria trabajar
<JoseC> La mayoria son para hacer wiki's
<SergioMeneses> JoseC, solo uno, el de documentacion
<MrAvoch> Me interesa sitio web
<SergioMeneses> MrAvoch, juanpa aqui esta nuestro webmaster oficial el señor JHOSMAN
<syscabm> hola a todos
<SergioMeneses> seria que se pongan en contacto con el y empiecen la vinculacion al proyecto
<SergioMeneses> algo q si he visto JHOSMAN es que no se estan generando muchos post en la pagina web
<JoseC> Jum cuales post xD
<SergioMeneses> y el cron del planet no se si este sincronizado
<SergioMeneses> JoseC, articulos
<SergioMeneses> ...el ultimo fue el de la bug jam
<SergioMeneses> http://ubuntu-co.com/
<MrAvoch> JHOSMAN como lo contactamos?
<JoseC> Intente hacer que publicaran lo del flisol en medellin
<JoseC> pero no
<JoseC> Uno no sabe donde hablar para eso
<JoseC> A duras penas lo publicarion en el FB
<JoseC> Y twitter
<SergioMeneses> JoseC, eso es bueno!
<SergioMeneses> no se ha hecho un post de ello
<JoseC> Y eso porque están sincronizados
<JoseC> si no tampoco
<SergioMeneses> y estamos a casi 8 dias de eso
<SergioMeneses> JoseC, el cron es algo del planet local
<JoseC> SergioMeneses,  de casualidad no sabes quien tiene los accesos a http://medellin.flisol.info/
<SergioMeneses> JoseC, no ni idea...
<JoseC> :/
<SergioMeneses> entonces creo que uds dos podrian ayudar a JHOSMAN
<juanpa> SergioMeneses, los proyectos que tiene que ver con sitio web, implica tambien mantenimiento de redes sociales?
<SergioMeneses> les paso el correo para  q lo contacten
<SergioMeneses> juanpa, exacto
<SergioMeneses> todo lo web
<syscabm_> hola a todos saludo desde bogota
<SergioMeneses> redes sociales y demas
<jorgeolaya> hola, saludos desde Ibague
<jorgeolaya> cual es el tema?
<syscabm_> hay algun tipo de moderador o algo asi??
<CesarGomez> SergioMeneses: saludos
<JoseC> Es SergioMeneses
<JoseC> Lo acabo de nombrar xD
<SergioMeneses> syscabm_, yo
<JHOSMAN> Amm ando algo ocupado ahora
<syscabm_> hola sergio meneses
<JHOSMAN> Si desean contactarme escriban a jhosman@ubuntu.com
<juanpa> SergioMeneses, los espacios en las redes sociales son iguales para todas las redes sociales?
<SergioMeneses> la idea es que de aqui genero un email para la lista de correos
<SergioMeneses> alli se haran los contactos
<SergioMeneses> como tal
<syscabm_> es la primera vez que estoy por aca y pues ni idea de como manejan los temas
<JoseC> Me parece muy preocupante que a casi 8 dias  de todos los FLisoles en colombia. no se publique nada en la pagina de ubuntu
<JoseC> De ubuntu-co
<JHOSMAN> Los espacios en las redes sociales los manejo yo, habia una propuesta de quienes fueran miembros oficiales podrian pubvlicar en Twitter como @ubuntuCO
<SergioMeneses> JoseC, claro! por eso esta reunion
<SergioMeneses> estamos buscando voluntarios
<SergioMeneses> que nos ayden a trabajar
<SergioMeneses> y a aportar en la comunidad
<JoseC> MrAvoch,  ya se ofrecio a eso de la pagina
<syscabm_> si se ha echo publicidad, yo he colaborado en ello, pero deberiamos ser mas agresivos con eso
<jorgeolaya> cuales son las tareas y/o actividades requeridas?
<JHOSMAN> Tengo que salir, lo siento.. luego revisaré el log
<SergioMeneses> yo era muy activo en la comunidad pero desde que contribuyo a el concilio de comunidades locales el tiempo se me ha reducido exponencialmente
<syscabm_> de echo aca en bogota estare como rallerista en el IDRD
<SergioMeneses> syscabm_, excelente
<SergioMeneses> si en bogota se participa fuertemente
<syscabm_> si señor, pero no se que pasa en otras ciudades
<jorgeolaya> por ejemplo Ibague.
<SergioMeneses> para los nuevos les recomiendo mirar https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos y pensar en que proyecto podrian contribiur mejor
<SergioMeneses> syscabm_, participamos en muchisimas ciudades
<SergioMeneses> de hecho somos la comunidad con mas participaciones
<alexxcom_> si es cierto
<syscabm_> pero con el fisol pasa algo desde hace años y es que no se porque la gente lo relaciona solo con Ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> bueno pero dejemos ya sitio web! ya los que expresaron su disponibilidad para este proyecto estan avisados
<juanpa> JHOSMAN, como contribuir  para el mantenimiento de ubuntu-co en diaspora
<JoseC> Que pena.. juanpa  que es diaspora?
<JoseC> :(
<SergioMeneses> ahora hay proyectos muy importantes para la comunidad como el de documentacion , soporte y imagen
<SergioMeneses> alguien interesado para esos proyectos?
<juanpa> red social libre
<JoseC> SergioMeneses,  documentacion te refieres a programas y esas cosas o a la comunidad en general
<juanpa> JoseC, red social libre
<alexxcom_> la documentacion tiene que ser propia, o se puede tomar de varios lados y sobre que temas?
<jorgeolaya> la documentacion incluye traduccion?
<JoseC> SergioMeneses, Tengo un servidor de Red5 para streaming de video..  Puedes creer que no existe cliente linux alguno? :(
<SergioMeneses> JoseC, alexxcom_ es elaborar informacion de la comunidad! como los eventos, editar los parametros de la comunidad y el mantenimiento de las wikis oficiales de ubuntu dedicadas a la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> JoseC, soporte por otros canales por favor
<JoseC> Era un comentario nada mas XD
<SergioMeneses> JoseC, en cuanto a los programas si1 tambien como la app para chrome, la de android y demas
<syscabm_> sergio, he revisado los proyectos en el wiki, por desgracia hay pocos..
<SergioMeneses> syscabm_, hay 6 aprobados y 4 postulados
<SergioMeneses> los proyectos crecen a medida q las personas participan en ellos
<alexxcom_> me regalan el link de  los proyectos, para poder verlos
<SergioMeneses> lastimosamente algunas metas no las alcanzamos pero realizamos un muy buen trabajo
<SergioMeneses> alexxcom_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos
<alexxcom_> gracias SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> por lo menos el proyecto de jugadores ha estado detenido desde que se scerraron los servidores de urban terror
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> pero se tiene pensado estudiar otras alternativas
<JoseC> SergioMeneses,  yo tengo servidores de esos
<JoseC> Puedo montar cualquier juego de esos
<syscabm_> no entiendo muy bien en que consisten los proyectos, he leido pero no me queda claro.
<JoseC> De hecho yo lo juego xD
<SergioMeneses> JoseC, perfecto!
<jorgeolaya> los proyectos estan abiertos a mas integrantes?
<JoseC> jorgeolaya, claro
<JoseC> Esa es la idea de esta reunion
<SergioMeneses> entonces JoseC le gustaria participar en ese proyecto?
<MrAvoch> Alguien me dice que tal va este proyecto ------------> Edubuntu - Co
<JoseC> Que se integren
<JoseC> SergioMeneses, Claro.. Con quien me pongo en contacto ?
<SergioMeneses> momento
<SergioMeneses> a ver respondo preguntas
<SergioMeneses> jorgeolaya, si es es la idea!
<SergioMeneses> todos pueden participar... aunque si se exige que sean miembros oficiales
<SergioMeneses> MrAvoch, ese proyecto se propuso pero nunca se llego a ejecutar
<SergioMeneses> lastimosamente
<SergioMeneses> esta en standby
<MrAvoch> Bastante mal que no se halla ejecutado me parece uno de los mejores postulados
<SergioMeneses> JoseC, yo te ayudo con eso!... no hay problema
<SergioMeneses> MrAvoch, si! pero la persona q lo postulo no pudo seguir con ello
<SergioMeneses> y pues esto si es algo q les quiero decir
<JoseC> SergioMeneses,  la cuestion es que el servidor esta fisicamente en USA muy al norte y da ping masomenos de 120 .. no se si sirva
<SergioMeneses> la comunidad se soporte en los aportes de todos los miembros
<SergioMeneses> llegara el dia en q miembros y administradores nos retiremos
<SergioMeneses> y nuevas personas tomen el control
<SergioMeneses> JoseC, se harian pruebas
<SergioMeneses> es de chequearlo
<JoseC> Los de los flisoles pasados se retiraron por ejemplo..
<JoseC> Y nosotros tomamos eso
<JoseC> Aca en Medellin
<JoseC> No se en bogotá alla siempre hay mas gente XD
<SergioMeneses> JoseC, eso es...
<SergioMeneses> son aportes
<SergioMeneses> llega el tiempo en que la gente cambia de prioridades
<syscabm_> bueno ya casi me aburro, pero debo decir que los proyectos mencionados estan en su mayoria dirigidos al usuario promedio
<JoseC> Pasame tu correo para mirar lo de los servidores.. para motarlo esta semana. que lo tengo offline
<SergioMeneses> syscabm_, claro... a esos usuarios esta enfocados
<SergioMeneses> no todos son sysadmins en colombia
<syscabm_> en ubuntu hay temas muy interezantes y orientados a ambientes empresariales, tales como vozip,seguridad,bases de datos.
<MrAvoch> JoseC te propongo algo por que no nos montamos vos y yo  un server aqui en Medellin...
<SergioMeneses> no podemos hacer comunidad excluyendo a la gente nueva o que esta empezando en e mundo de gnu/linux
<SergioMeneses> syscabm_, si claro.. pero no hemos generado un proyecto entonrno a eso
<SergioMeneses> porque nadie ha visto la necesidad o ha querido hacerlo
<JoseC> MrAvoch,  es dificil..  Asi compremos el internet telmex empresarial de 20megas no es igual porque tiene muy mala velocidad de subida
<jorgeolaya> bien por no excluir a los que estan empesando
<MrAvoch> deben existir mejores ofertas de trafico de lo contrario no hubiesen web aqui
<SergioMeneses> jorgeolaya, claro... esa es lo principal, no podemos discriminar a los usuarios nuevos, al contrario la comunidad se enfoca en ello como usuarios potenciales
<JoseC> Si hay webs.. pero dime cuale servidores de juegos importantes hay aqui?
<JoseC> A lo sumo abra servidores caseros
<JoseC> Creo que esto se hace porque a medida que pasa el tiempo los que llevan las riendas van a cambiar sus prioridades y no pueden dejar morir todo lo que ya se hizo.. Para eso viene la gente nueva
<MrAvoch> no conosco servers de juegos aqui, el proyecto seria ese montarnos uno con la comunidad d ubunteros de la ciudad
<SergioMeneses> JoseC, exacto
<SergioMeneses> MrAvoch, existen varios juegos via web
<alexxcom_> Que requerimientos se necesita para el servidor?
<JoseC> MrAvoch,  pues.. no se. es dificil tambien por el presupuesto
<JoseC> Pues los requerimientos fisicos de un computadores es lo facil
<alexxcom_> tiene que ser un vps o dedicado?
<JoseC> Yo hablo del trafico de banda que ofrecen aqui
<MrAvoch> Bueno
<SergioMeneses> perfecto
<MrAvoch> casi no conosco juegos via web
<SergioMeneses> entonces podemos mirar lo del proyecto gamers
<JoseC> Pues
<SergioMeneses> MrAvoch, no soy un gamer apasionado pero si se de varios
<JoseC> Lo que mas se juega es urban terror
<JoseC> Tal vez Warzone
<SergioMeneses> se puede armar algo
<SergioMeneses> no necesariamente tenemos q montar un servidor
<SergioMeneses> podemos usar ya existentes
<JoseC> Yo como dije tengo uno pero está fisicamente en usa
<JoseC> es un debian
<JoseC> muy bueno
<SergioMeneses> JoseC, podemos probarlo
<JoseC> Si quieren lo monto un un momentico y probamos si nos da lag
<SergioMeneses> muchachos alguien mas interesado en algun otro proyecto? o en colaborar en alguno de los mencionados?
<MrAvoch> muy bien probemoslo de una ves
<jorgeolaya> me gusta el de documentacion
<SergioMeneses> JoseC, yo no tengo ahora otra reunion
<SergioMeneses> pero podemos armarlo
<SergioMeneses> jorgeolaya, excelente!
<SergioMeneses> jorgeolaya, ese es el proyecto mas importante de la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> sin ese proyecto no existe ubuntu colombia para el mundo
<SergioMeneses> gracias a ese proyecto es que canonical nos brinda apoyo de materiales y demas
<SergioMeneses> ese es un muy buen proyecto
<SergioMeneses> y lo mejor es que en ese proyecto se aprende mucho sobre ubuntu y como funciona el proceso de desarrollo
<SergioMeneses> .......
<SergioMeneses> otro proyecto interesante es el de imagen
<SergioMeneses> vi que nadie lo menciono
<MrAvoch> Tampoco han mencionado el de soporte
<SergioMeneses> fue creado para personas que les guste la edicion de imagenes
<alexxcom_> como es ese proyecto?
<SergioMeneses> y elaborar material grafico
<SergioMeneses> como botones o banners
<alexxcom_> yo puedo colaborar con el de soporte
<SergioMeneses> MrAvoch, alexxcom_ soporte es un meta-proyecto
<SergioMeneses> en el cual todos colaboran directa o indirectamente
<SergioMeneses> ya que todos ayudamos en al lsita de correos
<SergioMeneses> eso es soporte
<MrAvoch> ok
<alexxcom_> entiendo
<JoseC> Ya monte el servidor urban.. Lo probamos? 74.208.228.90:27960
<SergioMeneses> tambien se tiene el uso de shapado
<MrAvoch> probemoslo
<SergioMeneses> como sistema "ask"
<SergioMeneses> y las Q&A de launchpad
<SergioMeneses> pero en soporte actualmente estamos mas enfocados a brindar soporte local
<SergioMeneses> ya sea por irc, la lista de correos y ahorita por medio de las redes sociales
<JoseC> Comoasi soporte local
<SergioMeneses> JoseC, en la comunidad local
<SergioMeneses> osea solo ubuntu colombia
<JoseC> a ya
<MrAvoch> Ese urban terror se ve interesante
<MrAvoch> luego lo instalo
<JoseC> xD pense que lo tenias
<SergioMeneses> MrAvoch, JoseC jeje
<JoseC> SergioMeneses, no te das la pasadita?
<MrAvoch> jajajajaja
<MrAvoch> la verdad no soy muy apasionado con los gamers
<MrAvoch> xD
<JoseC> el ping es alto pero los fps son buenos
<SergioMeneses> JoseC, la verdad no! como les decia ando haciendo un monton de cosas
<JoseC> bueno
<jorgeolaya> SergioMeneses, despues de el deseo de añadirme y colaborar en u n proyecto, cual es el siguiente paso?
<SergioMeneses> ademas no se ubuntu 12.04 me pida algo raro para correrlo
<SergioMeneses> jorgeolaya, a eso iba!
<SergioMeneses> les tengo una propuesta a los que quieren colaborar!
<SergioMeneses> la primera es que me escriban un email para ponernos en contacto y ya empezar a formalizar la participacion
<SergioMeneses> o elaborar un hilo en la lista de correos
<SergioMeneses> uds deciden?
<alexxcom_> SergioMeneses,  yo puedo colaborar con el de edubuntu-co, tenemos experiencia con dosochobink, en el montaje de terminal server con ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> alexxcom_, excelente!
<jorgeolaya> a que cuenta de correo le puedo escribir?
<SergioMeneses> actualmente soy del royecto de elearning de ubuntu en español asi q tambien podria darte una mano con eso
<alexxcom_> tenemos un caso de exito  en Sogamoso con este sistema
<SergioMeneses> bueno los que esten dispuestos a participar en algun proyecto responda, escribiendo: +1
<jorgeolaya> +1
<alexxcom_> SergioMeneses, que bien me gusta la idea
<MrAvoch> +1.0
<alexxcom_> +1
<juanpa> +1
<SergioMeneses> perfecto
<SergioMeneses> entonces hagamos esto me escriben un correo a esta direccion: sergiomeneses@ubuntu.com
<SergioMeneses> y me escriben el proyecto en el que quieren participar
<SergioMeneses> perfecto?
<jorgeolaya> listo
<alexxcom_> ok
<juanpa> ok
<SergioMeneses> entonces asi quedamos muchachos
<alexxcom_> Ok SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> yo esta semana cuadro todo y empezamos a mirar ya como colaborar activamente
<JoseC> Para los del proyecto de juegos pueden escribirme a contacto@unalix.co
<SergioMeneses> JoseC, mejor hagamos esto en cuanto al proyecto de juegos! contactemos al anterior administrador a ver si nos peude ayudar
<SergioMeneses> de seguro miramos como hacerlo crecer
<JoseC> Ni idea quien sea
<SergioMeneses> JoseC, yo se
<SergioMeneses> no te preocupes
<SergioMeneses> ya los proyectos estan en funcionamiento
<SergioMeneses> no es que los vamos a crear ya de 0
<JoseC> : okey :
<SergioMeneses> DiegoHerrera, no veo tu peticion a la membresia?
<SergioMeneses> DiegoHerrera, pasame tu wiki page
<SergioMeneses> muchachos si estan haciendo el proceso de membresia a la comunidad ando chequeandolas
<alexxcom_> SergioMeneses, creo que la mia esta para renovar
<JHOSMAN> =)
<JHOSMAN> Aun estan?
<SergioMeneses> alexxcom_, enviaste el correo?
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, si! hay le tengo un par de compañeros para que le colaboren con el sitio web
<alexxcom_> SergioMeneses, acabo de enviar el correo
<JHOSMAN> si ya di respuesta a ese mail
<SergioMeneses> alexxcom_, huy no me ha llegdo
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, ok
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, algo q si necesitamos! el modulo del sitio para q la gente se registre
<SergioMeneses> eso es vital
<alexxcom_> SergioMeneses, eso no , disculpa envie el correo de participacion a proyectos
<Cristhian> hola soy nuevo. quiero participar, pero según esto tengo que "Solicite la membresía al equipo Ubuntu-Co" y luego si puedo participar en estos proyectos. pero los administradores voluntarios revisarán mi solicitud dentro de los 5 días hábiles siguientes para aprobar mi menbresia. ¿eso quiere decir que hoy no puedo participar en ningún proyecto ?
<SergioMeneses> alexxcom_, ok ok envia uno a la lista de correos pidiendo la renovcion de la membresia adjutando tu cuenta de launchpad y tu wiki page
<alexxcom_> SergioMeneces,  ok ya mismo
<SergioMeneses> Cristhian, dejame reviso!
<SergioMeneses> Cristhian, pues debes ser miembro oficial primero pero si se puede!
<JoseC> SergioMeneses, en mi distro no puedo firmar el tal codigo de conducta
<JoseC> no da
<JoseC> entonces no puedo? :(
<JoseC> tengo wiki y launchpad
<SergioMeneses> JoseC, tienes seahorse?
<JoseC> nope
<DiegoHerrera> SergioMenese ya realice todo el proceso y me encuentro editando la wiki para que tengo un mejor aspecto
<SergioMeneses> DiegoHerrera, ok ok
<SergioMeneses> DiegoHerrera, q pena pero tengo una lista de canales tan larga q no veia cuanod me escribias
<DiegoHerrera> ok
<SergioMeneses> JoseC, instalelo
<SergioMeneses> con eso firma el key
<DiegoHerrera> quisiera participar en el desarrollo de un tutorial para realizar la firma ya que me fue un poco complicado
<JoseC> SergioMeneses,  ya
<DiegoHerrera> de un modo mas grafico y con la distribucion 11.10
<SergioMeneses> DiegoHerrera, ya existe uno, no lo viste en la wiki?
<DiegoHerrera> si pero con partes un poco dudosas entonces quisiera mejorarlo
<SergioMeneses> DiegoHerrera, eso es tarea del equipo de documentacion
<SergioMeneses> como proyecto
<SergioMeneses> entonces podrias colaborar alli
<SergioMeneses> :D
<JoseC> SergioMeneses, para que era el seahorse?
<SergioMeneses> JoseC, con el seahorse generas los keys
<SergioMeneses> para la keyssh y demas
<gnu_vico> Buenas tardes a todos
<SergioMeneses> eso es para firmar el Coc
<SergioMeneses> gnu_vico, saludos
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, si me entendio o leyo lo q le dije/escribi
<JHOSMAN> no lei
<JHOSMAN> Leyendo****
<SergioMeneses> =(
<JoseC> Loading
<JoseC> ....
<JoseC> Error Critico xD
<SergioMeneses> JoseC, que distribucion anda usando?
<JHOSMAN> @DiegoHerrera mira haz lo siguiente unete el aquipo de documentación, realiza el tuto cuando este ya este listo me avisas, para asi montarlo te parece? me escribes a jhosman@ubuntu.com
<JoseC> Pues en estos momentos debian
<JoseC> pero me paso mucho
<Matehortua> Saludos a todos
<gnu_vico> Hola Mate
<gnu_vico> Ya probaron la última versión?
<DiegoHerrera> ok
<JHOSMAN> La ultima version es la 11.10
<JoseC> xD
<gnu_vico> ¿Esa es LTS?
<JoseC> no
<MrAvoch> no
<gnu_vico> Yo me quedo con la LTS hasta que liberen la siguiente
<alexxcom_> SergioMeneses, como envio a la lista de ubuntu? me reboto el correo porque no esta autorizado
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, si eso le dije!
<MrAvoch> La LTS 12.04 sale dentro de poco con soporte de 4 o 5 años creo
<SergioMeneses> ya esta entre nosotros! acabo de procesar su solicitud
<gnu_vico> Me espero
<JHOSMAN> Alex esos correos rebotan por que aun no estas dentro de la lista
<JHOSMAN> tu solicitud esta pendiente
<gnu_vico> He tenido problemas con el libreoffice
<SergioMeneses> gnu_vico, ubuntu 12.04 es la mejor que he visto
<SergioMeneses> es simplemente una bellea
<SergioMeneses> belleza
<gnu_vico> y me ha tocado pasarme a windows
<gnu_vico> 12.004
<SergioMeneses> gnu_vico, aja
<MrAvoch> se el 12.04 esta muy prometedor
<gnu_vico> ue animalito le pusieron
<alexxcom_> JHOSMAN, osea que no tengo que hacer nada mas?  para la renovacion?
<SergioMeneses> gnu_vico, un pangolin
<SergioMeneses> alexxcom_, si
<gnu_vico> Bien
<SergioMeneses> enviar el email que ye dije
<SergioMeneses> alexxcom_, rebota?
<JHOSMAN> Renovación?
<alexxcom_> SergioMeneses, JHOSMAN, si es renovacion
<JoseC> ese login de ubuntu que
<SergioMeneses> alexxcom_, si
<JHOSMAN> Haa
<alexxcom_> https://launchpad.net/~alexxcom
<gnu_vico> Jubilaron el gnome
<SergioMeneses> gnu_vico, no... lo puedes instalar tambien
<SergioMeneses> alexxcom_, pero no puedes escribir a la lista de correos?
<gnu_vico> Mientras uno se adapta al unity
<SergioMeneses> gnu_vico, unity rocks
<alexxcom_> SergioMeneses cual es el mail, depronto me equivoque
<gnu_vico> Qué piensan de la ley llerasII
<MrAvoch> hace tiempo me gane unos cd en el concusro de escritorio no he mandado por ellos xD
<JoseC> gnu_vico, hace rato estas tratando de cambiar el tema de discucion a cosas que no tienen nada que ver en estos momentos
<JHOSMAN>     /data/local/tmp/rageagainstthecage-arm5.bin
<SergioMeneses> alexxcom_, escribalo a la lista de correos
<JHOSMAN> "Ubuntu Colombia" <ubuntu-co@lists.ubuntu.com>,
<gnu_vico> Los siento JoseC
<JHOSMAN> ese es el mail
<SergioMeneses> alexxcom_, a esa q puso JHOSMAN
<gnu_vico> Dónde puedo ver la agenda?
<SergioMeneses> el mio era para los proyectos
<alexxcom_> si voy a intentar nuevamente
<MrAvoch> SergioMeneses como quedo lo de publicar el flisol  en la pagina web?
<JoseC> Buena pregunta
<DiegoHerrera> Gracias por aceptarme en la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> MrAvoch, JoseC se va a publicar un post pero en estos dias
<SergioMeneses> no se si uds alcancen a estar listos para publicar antes... pero pueden enviar la informacion que quieren que salga a mi correo y hay elaboramos un post mas completo
<SergioMeneses> la idea es publicar entre mañana y pasado ya que tenemos dos semanas para el evento
<SergioMeneses> MrAvoch, la idea es darles una cuenta en el sitio web para q puedan elaborar los articulos uds mismos
<JoseC> Esque la pagina no tiene eso?
<SergioMeneses> DiegoHerrera, vale no hay problema :D
<alexxcom_> SergioMeneses, mira lo que me sale "No está autorizado a enviar mensajes a esta lista de correo y su
<alexxcom_> mensaje ha sido rechazado automáticamente, Si piensa que sus mensajes
<alexxcom_> están siendo rechazados por error,
<alexxcom_>  contacte con el propietaro de la lista en
<alexxcom_> ubuntu-co-owner@lists.ubuntu.com."
<SergioMeneses> jorgeolaya, te puedes inscribir pero no puedes hacer publicaciones, eso por motivo de seguridad de informacion
<jorgeolaya> ok
<SergioMeneses> alexxcom_, como es su direccion de email y lo miro de una vez
<SergioMeneses> JoseC, ↑↑↑
<SergioMeneses> me traiciono el tabulador
<alexxcom_> SergioMeneses, alexxcom@gmail.com
<JoseC> SergioMeneses,  xD ok
<JHOSMAN> jajaja
<JHOSMAN> :LOL:
<SergioMeneses> alexxcom_, no lo veo en la lista de correos
<JHOSMAN> Una pregunta
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, ?
<JHOSMAN> de las personas que estan aqui alguna es de Bogota y va a participar en la jornada de instalacion del FlisolBogota en el IDRD?
<alexxcom_> SergioMeneses , que debo hacer?
<SergioMeneses> alexxcom_, inscribete a la lista
<SergioMeneses> porq en serio que no te veo
<SergioMeneses> no apareces en el sistema
<JoseC> XD que triste
<alexxcom_> SergioMeneses, vale ya lo hago
<SergioMeneses> alexxcom_, ok
<SergioMeneses> JoseC, porq?
<JHOSMAN> Otra pregunta, alguna de las personas de aqui maneja bien diseño grafico?
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, que yo conozca cesargomez
<SergioMeneses> el hizo el art de la bugjam
<JHOSMAN> Lo que pasa hay ocasiones donde para cosas de sitio web se requieeren realizar trabajos llamativos
<DiegoHerrera> no soy profesional pero tengo conocimientos sobre el tema
<JHOSMAN> que a mi no me quedan bonitos xP por eso mismo regunto... y ps no he visto a Cesar x hay...
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, el le puede ayudar
<SergioMeneses> es mas me pregunto por eso
<SergioMeneses> porque la elaboracion del art es parte del prioyecto de imagen
<SergioMeneses> que esta manejando cesar
<JHOSMAN> ps si pero nada xweno ya vere..
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, como asi?
<JHOSMAN> si osea no lo he visto x hay
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, es q los dos pueden ayudarse, el andaba ahorita aqui
<JHOSMAN> no lo vi
<JHOSMAN> pero bueee no hay lio
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, yo lo contacto y miramos eso
<SergioMeneses> fresco
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> ud sabe q entre mas personas colaboren el trabajo baja
<SergioMeneses> jaja
<JHOSMAN> ;)
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, le recomiendo lo del registro de los usuarios
<SergioMeneses> eso si tenemos q montarlo
<SergioMeneses> deje le monto un blueprint para eso
<SergioMeneses> y sale
<JHOSMAN> http://ubuntu-co.com/user
<JHOSMAN> hay esta
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, si pero como accede ud desde la principal?
<SergioMeneses> yo deberia acceder desde la principal
<SergioMeneses> sino la gente nueva como se registra
<JHOSMAN> pero esperen
<JHOSMAN> eso no supe lo q cuadraron
<JHOSMAN> para q el registro en la web?
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, cuadrar q?
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, para q la gente se registre a la pagina
<SergioMeneses> ud nunca estuvo registrado?
<JHOSMAN> osea por que determinaron que deberia estar en el trgistro
<JHOSMAN> si claro
<JHOSMAN> ps yo tengo la cuenta
<JHOSMAN> pero tal modulo nunca se uso
<JHOSMAN> por que usarlo ahora?
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, claro q se usaba.. entonces como cree q sacamos el numero de miembros registrados al sitio web
<JHOSMAN> Pues si
<JHOSMAN> pero son tareas administrativas
<JHOSMAN> el visitante normal para que lo usaria
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, bueno lo discutimos en otra oportunidad q ya tengo otra reunion
<SergioMeneses> bueno señores estamos en contacto
<JHOSMAN> ok
<SergioMeneses> quedo por hay por si cualquier cosa se les ofrece
<JHOSMAN> ok
<alexxcom_> SergioMeneses, bueno ya envie la suscripcion, y la autorice, luego envio el correo de renovacion  de membresia
<alexxcom_> Gracias, por todo
<SergioMeneses> alexxcom_, ok deje miro
<SergioMeneses> alexxcom_, listo!
<SergioMeneses> envielo de una vez
<alexxcom_> SergioMeneses, vale, un seg
<alexxcom_> SergioMeneses, listo ya no reboto, ya lo envie
<SergioMeneses> alexxcom_, excelente
<SergioMeneses> alexxcom_, dame un seg
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, q ha sabido de la releaseparty?
<alexxcom_> SergioMenese, yo espero, no hay problema
<SergioMeneses> alexxcom_, si no hay lio... ya revise tu solicitud ando procesandola
<alexxcom_> SergioMeneses, ok, osea solo es cuestion de tiempo
<SergioMeneses> alexxcom_, listo
<SergioMeneses> ya puedes chequarlo
<JHOSMAN> Pues de la fiesta de lanzamiento
<alexxcom_> SergioMeneses, listo, llego el correo, Gracias
<JHOSMAN> creo que es Lina la que esta gestionando eso...
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, si porq el evento ya esta abierto en el loco.sitie
<SergioMeneses> laura me envio la informacion hace como 15 dias xD
<JHOSMAN> Laura?
<JHOSMAN> cual laura xP
<alexxcom_> SergioMeneses, vale, ya me voy, ya envie el correo de participacion en uno de los proyectos, Gracias por todo
<SergioMeneses> alexxcom_, perecto
<SergioMeneses> perfecto
<alexxcom_> SergioMenese, Gracias, adios a todos
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, laura czajkowski
<JHOSMAN> o.O
<SergioMeneses> ell y yo trabajamos en el LC
<JHOSMAN> haa
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-04-08
<asteroide> hola...
<eduardomanjarres> buenos dias
<eduardomanjarres> como estan
<eduardomanjarres> me gustaria saber si los compañeros de ubuntu colombia me podrian colaborar con varias cd de ubuntu para relgalarlos a varios compañeros
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-04-09
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu-co-bot,
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu-co-bot, ping
<ubuntu-co-bot> pong
* SergioMeneses changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to:   Bienvenido al canal de reuniones de Ubuntu Colombia www.ubuntu-co.com - No olvidar respetar el CoC - http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=codigodeconducta  - Preguntas y respuestas Ubuntu http://ubuntu.shapado.com/
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-04-10
<Crstian> Hola
<izquierdo> buenos dias
<izquierdo> yo soy nuevo en ubuntu acabo de instalarlo en mi laptop y quiero saber como puedo instalar el controlador de red en un dell inspiron 1464
<izquierdo> alguien me puede ayudar
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-04-11
<BartOC3> Buenas Noches...
<andresmujica> buenas BartOC3 JHOSMAN
<BartOC3> Buenas Noches andresmujica JHOSMAN
<JHOSMAN> Buenas andresmujica BartOC3
<DGUERRERO> Buenas Noches!
<JHOSMAN> Buenas Killapriest FG
<JHOSMAN> DGUERRERO:
<BartOC3> BUenas Noches DGUERRERO
<AndroUser> Buenaa noches
<AndroUser> Jejeje... x si las dudas de este lado Linaporras
<JHOSMAN> habemus quorum?
<BartOC3> JHOSMAN andresmujica Lina y yo 4..
<JHOSMAN> empecemos por favor para salir rapido
<JHOSMAN> :P
<BartOC3> quien modera...
<AndroUser> Y bart?
<AndroUser> Ba
<AndroUser> Olvidenlo
<BartOC3> aqui..
<andresmujica> ?
<AndroUser> Me auaento 5 mins
<JHOSMAN> BartOC3: modere
<Fernando_Giraldo> buenas noches
<JHOSMAN> yo lo hioce la vez pasada :P
<JOHN____> buenas noches
<BartOC3> Fernando_Giraldo hoy le toca moderar.. ando intermitende... con el internet...
<SergioMeneses> 21:22, q se espera?
<Fernando_Giraldo> uy mi primera vez y asi sin avisar
<Fernando_Giraldo> XD
<BartOC3> :P aqui esta la agenda: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/572/detail/
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses, que alguien de el primer paso
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok comencemos
<Fernando_Giraldo> pero me disculpan si cometo algún error y me ayudan si me equivoco en algo
<Fernando_Giraldo> miembros del concilio asistentes a la reunión: BartOC3 JHOSMAN Fernando_Giraldo
<Fernando_Giraldo> alguien mas?
<BartOC3> andresmujica AndroUser (Lina)
<JHOSMAN> Iniciemos por favor... ya van 24 min =S sin avance :P
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok
<Fernando_Giraldo> JHOSMAN, ya iniciamos
<Fernando_Giraldo> primer punto a tratar
<Fernando_Giraldo> transcripción del video de SergioMeneses
<JHOSMAN> de eso estaba encargado era OfPrieto no?
<Fernando_Giraldo> responsable ofprieto que no lo veo por aca
<BartOC3> Eso le tocaba a oscar fabian.. no lo veo por aqui..
<JHOSMAN> no está en el chat
<BartOC3> Si pero no se han visto avances..
<Fernando_Giraldo> entonces pasemos al segundo punto y si llega retomamos este
<BartOC3> ok
<Fernando_Giraldo> cambio de sede de UbunConLa
<Fernando_Giraldo> BartOC3, y SergioMeneses
<Fernando_Giraldo> tenemos pendiente definir si se hace votación o que
<SergioMeneses> Fernando_Giraldo, nosotros ya pensamos en Cartagena como sede del evento
<SergioMeneses> y asi lo compartimos hace como un mes
<AndroUser> Yo agregie ahi al la agenda un poco de li quebquedo pendiebte por discutir la semana pasada
<SergioMeneses> no entendi a que va ese punto concretamente
<AndroUser> Sip en lig pasado esta a lo q va ese punto
<Fernando_Giraldo> el tema ahi es que LinaPorras quería proponer a Bogota
<Fernando_Giraldo> habíamos pensado en decidir si la comunidad debe votar
<AndroUser> Y que pienso que la.comunudaf debe elegir por vitacion el mismo
<Fernando_Giraldo> para elegir la ciudad
<Fernando_Giraldo> es lo que recuerdo
<andresmujica> creo que deberían contextualizar o resumir mejor
<Fernando_Giraldo> y por otro lado se decia que ustedes dos habían tomado la iniciativa
<andresmujica> no es cuestión de votar o no
<andresmujica> sino de exponer los argumentos de que se quiere hacer y porque
<Fernando_Giraldo> andresmujica, cierto
<JHOSMAN> votaciòn
<Fernando_Giraldo> la cosa esta asi
<SergioMeneses> no
<Fernando_Giraldo> un momento
<Fernando_Giraldo> intento contextualizar
<SergioMeneses> cual votacion?...
<SergioMeneses> de donde sacaron eso de votacion?
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses,  espere que Fernando_Giraldo  contextualice para que entienda.
<Fernando_Giraldo> lo que tengo entendido es lo siguiente, SergioMeneses y BartOC3 vienen trabajando en el tema de ubuconla hace un tiempo y ellos propusieron a cartagena como la ciudad para realizar el evento
<Fernando_Giraldo> cuando digo trabajando, es porque han asistido a las reuniones de ubuconla
<Fernando_Giraldo> y han estado mas pendientes del tema que algunos de nosotros(no todos)
<Fernando_Giraldo> por otra parte Linaporras propuso que se realizara el evento en Bogota
<Fernando_Giraldo> e incluso se nombró a Medellin
<Fernando_Giraldo> en esa reunión no contamos con BartOC3 ni con SergioMeneses
<Fernando_Giraldo> por lo que se estaba aplazando el tema
<andresmujica> o/
<Fernando_Giraldo> me parece que la mejor forma de manejar el tema, y para salir rápido es que Linaporras exponga su tesis
<Fernando_Giraldo> la leamos
<andresmujica> +1 eso era lo que quería decir.
<Fernando_Giraldo> y luego si refutamos
<Fernando_Giraldo> debatimos y lo demas
<Fernando_Giraldo> entonces procedo a darle el uso del espacio a Linaporras para que nos exprese bien su idea
<Linaporras> Bueno entonces punto 1, en la reunión de hace como un mes se expuso la propuesta de Cartagena., y se sigue llamando propuesta, que yo sepa (si ando equivocada me corrigen) no se ha votado eso y la comunidad no ha opinado al respecto
<SergioMeneses> pero no entiendo porq la comunidad debe votar?
<Linaporras> Punto 2, Cartagena es una ciudad muy bonita, pero muy cara
<SergioMeneses> si la comunidad no va a trabajar en eso
<Linaporras> porque somos miembros de una comunidad y eso es lo que representamos
<Linaporras> y xq no?
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras, sencillo, porq alla tenemos el patronicio, los espacios y demas beneficios
<Linaporras> entonces vamos a hacer un UBUCON dirigo a ....  la comunidad es la base fundamental de este concilio y de las actividades que aquí se coordinen...
<SergioMeneses> si ustedes consiguen eso en bogota al nivel q los tenemos de una
<Fernando_Giraldo> SergioMeneses y andresmujica que tienen mas experiencia nos pueden contextualizar en el tema de los ubuconla, de como se trabajan y lo demas que sea pertinente
<Linaporras> En Bogotá también se puede tener eso, también en Medellín
<Fernando_Giraldo> personalmente no estoy muy enterado del tema
<andresmujica> o/
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras, claro q se puede hacer... pero al menos ya lo tenemos tramitado en Cartagena
<SergioMeneses> confirmados
<Linaporras> Bueno como iba diciendo y reafianzando el punto 3, me parece de gran importancia el trabajo y participación de la comunidad para llevar a cabo el evento con éxito, de tal modo que me parece importane que el lugar se escogido por la misma, y que además se arme un equipo de trabajo grande para tla fin
<andresmujica> o/
<BartOC3> o/
<JOHN____> quiero participar en la comunidad que deo hacer para hacerlo..
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras, pero si BartOC3 envio email invitando a participar y pocos por no decir q nadie respondio
<andresmujica> JOHN____, por favor en #ubuntu-co
<Fernando_Giraldo> JOHN____, en #ubuntu-co te colaboramos
<JOHN____> ok
<Linaporras> ah si, ese es mi{ultimo punto
<Linaporras> casualmente yo respondí a tui y a bart
<Linaporras> y casualmente hasta el sol de hoy no ha habido respuesta a dicho mail
<Linaporras> por otra parte, ese tema de difusión solo se hizo por la lista
<Linaporras> de corre
<andresmujica> 0/
<Linaporras> y bueno desde mi punto de vista, enBogotá y en Medellín se cuentan con personas que pueden trabajar en el tema
<SergioMeneses> bueno no voy a hacer mas largo esto, pero siempre se compartia el horario de reuniones y demas :S hay si les falto asistir
<andresmujica> o/
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, eso es el antiguo +1 ?
<andresmujica> noooo
<Linaporras> cierto se compartieron las reuniones para la Ubucon de este año, pero eso no implica que solo proque ustedes podían asistir la decisión es Cartagena y ya...
<andresmujica> eso es que estoy levantando la mano para hablar pero Fernando_Giraldo  no me voltea a mirar!!!
<Fernando_Giraldo> andresmujica, adelante
<andresmujica> gracias Fernando_Giraldo
<BartOC3> o/
<andresmujica> :)
<andresmujica> bueno varias cosas
<Fernando_Giraldo> despues de andresmujica continua BartOC3
<andresmujica> 1.- El año pasado en el evento de alcaldia de nariño tuvimos la oportunidad de charlar con SergioMeneses  sobre el UbuconLA y el planteamiento (que es lo que yo pienso) es que debería hacerse un evento grande, de talla internacional, con invitados de renombre y armando una muy buena organización.
<BartOC3> gracias Fernando_Giraldo
<Fernando_Giraldo> +1 andresmujica
<andresmujica> 2.- Tanto BartOC3  y SergioMeneses  han invitado hasta el cansancio a las reuniones de ubuconla que entiendo es donde organizan el actual y comparten tips para la organizacion del futuro evento.
<andresmujica> Nadie ha asisitido a esas reuniones hasta donde yo tengo entendido (diferente a BartOC3  y a SergioMeneses )
<andresmujica> por lo que la comunidad debe entender que ellos estan en representacion nuestra y pues obviamente tienen nuestro apoyo
<Fernando_Giraldo> +1
<andresmujica> 3.- en una reunión de este año no recuerdo cual, yo les plantee a BartOC3  y a SergioMeneses  que deberian unir esfuerzos con la organizacion del flisol y esperar a que se desocuparan para poder trabajar en conjunto y sacar el proyecto adelante
<Linaporras> +10
<andresmujica> 4.- en mi concepto personal, Cartagena, Medellín o Bogotá son las ciudades IDEALES para realizar un evento de talla internacional.
<Fernando_Giraldo> de acuerdo en todo con andresmujica
<andresmujica> 5.- Si BartOC3  y SergioMeneses  han hecho un trabajo fuerte para conseguir todos los recursos necesarios para hacer el evento en Cartagena y son los unicos que en este momento le estan poniendo el hombro, no me parece correcto interponerse en ese camino.  SIN EMBARGO si considero que se deberia evaluar el enfoque que le estan dando, puesto que yo lo que veo es que es un enfoque mas hacia un perfil basico que a un perfil o e
<andresmujica> vento de talla internacional
<andresmujica> en mi concepto deberia hacerse en el Centro de Convenciones de Cartagena
<andresmujica> traer a MArk en vivo y en directo
<andresmujica> o hacerlo en el Santo Domingo de Bogota
<andresmujica> o algo así.
<BartOC3> o/
<Fernando_Giraldo> adelante BartOC3
<andresmujica> 6.- Ahora el punto de Linaporras  es valido y entendible, yo creo que BartOC3  y SergioMeneses
<andresmujica> pere un sec pls
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok
<BartOC3> ok
<BartOC3> adelante andresmujica espero..
<andresmujica> se adelantaron un poquito y debieron esperar a que se desocuparan de flisol para unir esfuerzos y poder sacar el proyecto mejor y mas grande.
<Linaporras> [fernando no recuerda que Andrew amplia bastante sus argumentos XD]
<andresmujica> Entonces en mi concepto deberia revisarse el enfoque y validar como trabajar en conjunto para que pueda definirse entre el equipo de trabajo donde realizar el evento
<andresmujica> Linaporras,  no hay necesidad de sarcasmo
<andresmujica> eso es todo
<Linaporras> :(
<Fernando_Giraldo> gracias andresmujica
<Fernando_Giraldo> BartOC3, adelante
<Linaporras> Bart... momento de suspenso?
<BartOC3> 1.   Yo le plante a SergioMeneses como sede de Cartagena viendo que no se habia respondido a los mensajes enviados de UbuConLA que se habian enviado...
<BartOC3> 2.  Con SergioMeneses se ha planteado hacer el evento tipo internacional, para eso ya se cuenta con el apoyo de la Universidad de Cartagena como sede del posible evento. Con cartas de invitacion por parte de la universidad para los conferencistas etc.
<BartOC3> 3.  Ademas de eso se esta empezando hablar con UNADCartagena para hacerlo en el Centro de Conversiones de Cartagena... en Reunion que sostuve hoy con ell Director de la UNADCartagena me dijo que es posible conseguir el centro de converciones ya que estamos a 1 año todavia.
<JHOSMAN> =S disculpen pero el Internet murió
<BartOC3> 4.  Todo esto es posible gracias a los covenios firmados con Universidad de Cartagena, UNADCartagena y Universidad RafelNuñez..
<andresmujica> BartOC3, eso seria fabuloso! muy bien!
<BartOC3> 5. Ya hemo hasta tentado el evento de 3 dias
<Fernando_Giraldo> excelente gestión BartOC3
<BartOC3> 6. Posibilidad de tener 11 conferencistas Internacionales...
<JHOSMAN> En que punto van?
<Fernando_Giraldo> JHOSMAN, ubuconla
<BartOC3> 7. Ya se cuenta para realizar certificados de donaciones para empresas  para UbuConLA
<JHOSMAN> ok
 * SergioMeneses le recuerda a BartOC3 lo del hospedaje y patrocinios
<BartOC3> 8. Ademas con RedTIC ya se firmo un acuerdo con Cotelco el cual se pueden obtener descuentos en hoteles
<andresmujica> BartOC3, cual seria el hotel principal del evento?  deberia haber uno.
<BartOC3> 9. Se cuenta con experencia en la realizacion del #DrupalCampColombia realizado este año donde lo realizamos con 6 conferencistas internacionales..
<BartOC3> 10. la parte de patrocinios es donde nos tenemos que mover toda la comundiad.. porque es el tema mas complejo..
<andresmujica> BartOC3, tienen realizado ya un presupuesto formal ???
<BartOC3> andresmujica  no hemos realizado preosupuesyo hasta no definir la sede primero..
<Linaporras> pido la palabra depsues de que bart acabe :)
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok Linaporras
<Fernando_Giraldo> BartOC3, ya?
<BartOC3> Fernando_Giraldo hasta ahora si.. al menos que SergioMeneses tenga algo mas que agregar..
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok SergioMeneses ?
<SergioMeneses> asi estamos bien... andamos trabajando q es lo importante, yo iba a enviar email en estos dias a uco
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok
 * SergioMeneses va a enviar jeje
<Fernando_Giraldo> Linaporras, adelante
<Linaporras> Bueno me parece genial la gestión realizada por Bart, sin embargo, considero que es importante la participación de la comunidad y la formación de un equipo de trabajo más amplio (aún sigo considerando el tema del lugar); y aunque Bart nos ha comentado que se ha realizado una gestión supremamente importante, debo decir algunas cosas
<Fernando_Giraldo> o/
<Linaporras> 1. enfocarnos en que el equipo de trabjo sea incluyente y reafirmo y reitero mi aclaración, yo respondí el correo de UbuconLA cuando pidieron gente en Bogotá para trabajar y nunca recibi respuesta.
<Linaporras> 2. Tanto en Bogtá, como en Cartagena como en Medellín, existen convenios interisntitucionales que pueden contribuir a un mejor desarrollo del UbuconLA,
<Linaporras> 3. La posibilidad de confrerencistas internacionales, independientemente del lugar, debe ser un objetivo
<Linaporras> 4. En bogotá se realizan los FLISoLes bastante grandes y con conferencistas interancionales, por lo que también hay experiencia, además de una relación con la parte gubernamental que se fortalece día a día, y uan política de Software Libre que hasta donde sé es única en el país
<Linaporras> 5. Considero que con el respeto que me merece Cartagena, tanto medellín como Bogotá cuenta con más empresas locales que pueden servir de patrocinadores, sin embargo,independientemente el lugar que se elija, esta tarea de patrocinios como lo menciona Bart requiere un equipo más grande
<JHOSMAN> -.- votación
<Linaporras> Finalizo reiterando que es necesario ampliaar el equipo de trabajo, y  diciendo que es importante esperar a que se realicen los flisoles, puesto que esa tarea consume la mayor parte del tiempo por lo menos en Bogotá
 * RicharStallman saluda
 * JHOSMAN que en medallo vallan gestionando algo q no tienen flisol :P 
<Linaporras> y creo que con eso finalizado, encontrarán Sergio y Bart en Bogotá mucho más eco
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok
<Fernando_Giraldo> voy con mi opinión
<Linaporras> ok
<Fernando_Giraldo> primero quiero comenzar diciendo que es muy valorable la labor de SergioMeneses y BartOC3
<Fernando_Giraldo> y les agradezco lo que han adelantado, tremendo esfuerzo
<Fernando_Giraldo> segundo, pienso que mirando todo el trabajo que tienen adelantado allá, en vez de ponernos a pensar en una nueva sede (que por cierto no veo viable Medellin, enseguida explico por que)
<Fernando_Giraldo> es mejor unirnos
<Fernando_Giraldo> a estos esfuerzos, y que ese grupo de trabajo grande del que hablan andresmujica y Linaporras  ayude a continuar con lo que se necesite para hacer un gran evento
<andresmujica> +1
<Fernando_Giraldo> 2. Medellin no me parece viable, porque acá tenemos que hacer un trabajo previo, de concientización sobre el tema de SL, acá la empresa y menos el gobierno apoyan este tipo de iniciativas, y por el momento casi que estoy solo acá
<Fernando_Giraldo> mi primera idea es consolidar un equipo de trabajo, ubuntu Medellin
<Fernando_Giraldo> y para eso voy a trabajar fuerte en este flisol y en lo que queda de este año
<Fernando_Giraldo> entonces pienso que de momento no hay forma de hacer un evento tan grande como este.
<Fernando_Giraldo> 3. no se que tan oportuno sea llevar este tema a votación, a mi me parece que en este tipo de cosas es mas importante encontrar gente comprometida con la causa y no gente que diga si en Bogota pero no haga mas
<Fernando_Giraldo> y debemos aprovechar, el animo, el esfuerzo y el compromiso, asumido de manera autonoma por SergioMeneses y BartOC3 , unirnos a ellos y trabajar juntos por un bien común.
<Fernando_Giraldo> 4. respeto mucho la opinión de Linaporras  y de cualquiera que quiera proponer una ciudad diferente, pero desde mi punto de vista ya no es el momento. eso es todo
<andresmujica> a mi lo que me gustaria ver es que Linaporras  se una a BartOC3  y a SergioMeneses  para que organicen un super evento ubuconla,  Lina puede gestionar mucho desde Bogota y seguramente conseguir el apoyo de empresas en Bogota que les interese dar patrocinio, ademas el toque femenino y el impulso inigualable que tiene Linaporras  estoy seguro seria supremamente util para la causa.
<Fernando_Giraldo> +1
<Fernando_Giraldo> es lo mejor, yo también me puedo integrar al equipo de trabajo en el segundo semestre de este año
<SergioMeneses> no tenemos problemas en trabajar con otros miembros de la comunidad, seria estupendo
<JHOSMAN> Linaporras: vende ideas en UCO =)
<andresmujica> eso Linaporras  !!!! =)
<andresmujica> yo propongo votación
<Fernando_Giraldo> SergioMeneses, y andresmujica una pregunta normalmente en otros paises como se ha decidido la ciudad del evento?
<BartOC3> Si entre mas nos unamos a la organizacion es estupendo yo se lo manifeste a SergioMeneses
<andresmujica> que Linaporras  se una al proyecto
<Linaporras> jajaja vendo ideas jajajajajajajajjajajaja
<andresmujica> y sea la imagen de ubuconla 2014
<JHOSMAN> :D Claro
<JHOSMAN> Linaporras: Imagen de #ubuconla
<andresmujica> Fernando_Giraldo, no tengo la mas remota idea.  creo que en los otros paises solo habia una opción, aqui nos damos el lujo de elegir entre 3 y hasta 4 si metemos a Cali
<Linaporras> A la pregunta de Fernado le agrego otra para Bart, ¿con qué equipo de trabajo cuentas en Cartagena?
<Linaporras> (Cali pachangero song... ciudad linda, pero un poco más insegura.... )
<Fernando_Giraldo> bueno mi pregunta es... como damos fin a este tema?
<BartOC3> Linaporras - 5 miembros de UCO + 10 de RedTIC +  10 (Logistica de la UDC)
<Linaporras> ok
<Linaporras> Finalmente
<Linaporras> pues no creo que haya que votar
<JHOSMAN> La comunidad decide
<RicharStallman> ups
<Linaporras> creo que la única q piensa diferente soy yo... en ese orden de ideas, si solo soy yo me acojo a sus reflexiones y pues desde Bogotá en lo q se pueda apoyar :)
<RicharStallman> Chao gente que tengan un lindo dia
<Fernando_Giraldo> suerte forigua
<RicharStallman> Recuerden softare libre donde vallan
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok Lina, entonces en conclusión SergioMeneses y BartOC3 comiencen a encontrar tareas y a comentarlas, para nosotros encontrar donde nos ubicamos y como les podemos ayudar
<Linaporras> (andres apoya continuar el trabajo de Bart, Fernando Igual, Bart obvio igual... no se Jhos es el único que no ha dicho algo al respecto)
 * JHOSMAN RicharStallman  que ortografía! =P  "vayan"
<Linaporras> Importante en lo que menciona Fernado que al menos los temas de trabajo se envíen a la lista del concilio sino a la comunitaria...
<JHOSMAN> Linaporras:  pienso al respecto con lo que se opine en mayoría
<JHOSMAN> me parece bien en cualquier lugar
<JHOSMAN> de CO
<Fernando_Giraldo> además BartOC3 también podría entregarnos un "informe" semanal, quincenal o mensual de los avances que logre
<BartOC3> NO hemos en enviado informacion hasta no definir pero si es lo ideal por la lista con cc. a la del concilio..
<Fernando_Giraldo> de las necesidades que aparezcan
<BartOC3> Fernando_Giraldo estamos pensando realizar reuniones para UbuConLA 2014 desde ya..
<Fernando_Giraldo> listo entonces por mayoria se decide continuar con Cartagena como sede de UbuConLa
<Fernando_Giraldo> continuemos con la reunión, creo que el tema de UbuConLa puede continuar la próxima reunión
<Linaporras> +10
<BartOC3> +1
<BartOC3> adelante Fernando_Giraldo
<BartOC3> siguiente punto..
<Fernando_Giraldo> y ahí surge una tarea para BartOC3 que sería actualizarnos con la información pertinente
<Fernando_Giraldo> siguiente punto radio de ubuntu-co
<Fernando_Giraldo> BartOC3,  adelante
<BartOC3> Fernando_Giraldo yo envie un correo por la lista explicando de que se trataba el tema...
<BartOC3> y que tomaran Julian las riendas del proyecto
<Fernando_Giraldo> y julian esta de acuerdo con eso?
<BartOC3> Julian no esta presente pero tengo entendido que en la reunion pasada quedo que era el..
<Linaporras> sip
<Linaporras> el dijo q si la semana anterior?
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok, tarea confirmar con Julian si  se hará responsable de liderar el proyecto
<Linaporras> perdon afirmacion: hace 15 dias dijo q si
<JHOSMAN> si el dijo q estaba de acuerdo Fernando_Giraldo
<BartOC3> perfecto..
<Fernando_Giraldo> y si es así entonces que proponga unas actividades y un cronograma de trabajo, que envíe una convocatoria por la lista, para ver que otras personas se adhieren
<BartOC3> perfecto Fernando_Giraldo
<Fernando_Giraldo> siguiente tema
<Fernando_Giraldo> protocolo de bienvenida para los nuevos usuarios
<Fernando_Giraldo> Linaporras,
<Linaporras> ya coloque en la agenda
<andresmujica> eso se pospuso para despues del flisol
<Linaporras> que ese tema queda aplazado hasta salir del FLISoL :)
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok
<Fernando_Giraldo> siguiente tema entonces
<Fernando_Giraldo> lanzamiento de ubuntu 13.04
<Fernando_Giraldo> cual es la idea con este punto?
<BartOC3> Cartagena tambien se une al lanzamiento se va a realizar el 30 de abril...
<Fernando_Giraldo> cual es la fecha oficial?
<Linaporras> jaja es como 24
<Linaporras> bueno hace uff yo propuse un asado en Bogotá
<Linaporras> el problema es que no tengo lugar XD
<Linaporras> y ps está el FLISoL ahí en medio
<BartOC3> es como esta el flisol el 27 de abril...
<Linaporras> y por supuesto, es importante tratar de hacer la celebración en cada ciudad
<Linaporras> ah en la alcaldia antonio nairño nos ofrecieorn el espacio
<Linaporras> :)
<Linaporras> podríamos hacerlo una semana depsués del FLISoL... o ps no sé ahí ..
 * andresmujica QUE PENA DEBO INTERRUMPIR LA REUNION POR UN TEMA URGENTE!!!   se venció el dominio de ubuntu-co.com según parece
<Linaporras> :o
<andresmujica> a alguien le funciona
<Linaporras> x Dios
<andresmujica> www.ubuntu-co.com
<BartOC3> andresmujica negativo
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica: Record created on 2008-04-09 15:38:55.    Record expires on 2013-04-09 15:38:55.
<Fernando_Giraldo> down
<JHOSMAN> :P
<Linaporras> Jhosman help us
<JHOSMAN> Hoy es 10 =)
<JHOSMAN> ya estoy hablando con julian alarcon del tema
<JHOSMAN> pero no se si el dominio lo tiene o Jorge Gonzalez
<JHOSMAN> o Fabian Rodriuez
<Linaporras> Gracias, o My God... baldado de agua fría... o oo o o o
<JHOSMAN> estamos en averiguaciones para ver como quedó el año pasado
<andresmujica> pero es que segun me dicen fabian envio un correo
<Fernando_Giraldo> si
<andresmujica> pero a mi no me llego
 * JHOSMAN Linaporras camisetas mojadas? 
<andresmujica> tocaba renovarlo o trasladarlo
<Linaporras> :o
 * andresmujica coge a JHOSMAN  a coscorrones
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica: si estoy en averiguaciones al respecto
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica: no sabía nada el respecto hasta ayer
<JHOSMAN> No recibo notificaciones de ese dominio
<JHOSMAN> por que no lo admnistro yo
<JHOSMAN> pero bueno... esto no se soluciona aqui
<JHOSMAN> continuemos xfa
<Fernando_Giraldo> fabian envió un correo hace dos dias
<Fernando_Giraldo> y JHOSMAN respondió ayer
<BartOC3> JHOSMAN se encargaria de este problema..
<Fernando_Giraldo> andresmujica, cual es el tema? toca comprarlo? hay fondos?
<JHOSMAN> Fernando_Giraldo: según hable
<andresmujica> no tengo claro que se vencio
<andresmujica> el hosting?
<JHOSMAN> Julian Alarcon cubriría el gasto
<JHOSMAN> por 5 años
<andresmujica> o el dominio???
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica: se venció el dominio
<Fernando_Giraldo> el domino
<JHOSMAN> Record created on 2008-04-09 15:38:55.    Record expires on 2013-04-09 15:38:55.
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok JHOSMAN queda al tanto del tema entonces
<JHOSMAN> si
<Fernando_Giraldo> continuemos, con lo del lanzamiento
<Fernando_Giraldo> acá en Medellin tengo un espacio en una Universidad para un evento de SL a fin de mes
<BartOC3> Cartagena se va a realizar como habia dicho esta semana confirmo actividad...
<Linaporras> ESTE FIN DE MES
<BartOC3> queda perfecto fernando_Giraldo ..
<Linaporras> no es sino que digas Medell{in y consioga pasajes baratos (ah y sea domingo) y salgo apra all{a :)
<Fernando_Giraldo> posiblemente lo aproveche para hacer fiesta de lanzamiento
<BartOC3> Perfecto Fernando_Giraldo
<andresmujica> YUPI!! fiesta de lanzamiento en Medellin!!!!!
<andresmujica> me apunto!!!!
<JHOSMAN> En Bogotá, la alcaldía Antonio Nariño ofreció apoyo (como el pasado) para hacer algo similar....
<Fernando_Giraldo> Linaporras, para el evento en la U me propusieron un Domingo, pero el problema es que no se que tanto guste eso
<JHOSMAN> para hacer el evento en la alcaldía!
<Fernando_Giraldo> yo optaria por un viernes
<Fernando_Giraldo> para hacer charlas en la tarde y terminamos con una comida y una integración
<Linaporras> :s ash na no puedo ir... pero igual +1
<Linaporras> bueno Jhos de Bogotá, si creo que allá es una buena idea
<Linaporras> pero ash yo quería asado
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok
<Fernando_Giraldo> gracias
<Linaporras> y sería hacerlo post flisol
<JHOSMAN> yo tambien Linaporras
<JHOSMAN> :P
<Linaporras> xq creo que andamos como reventados
<BartOC3> entonces las ciudades serian Bogota,Cartagena y Medellin
<Fernando_Giraldo> Medellin por confirmar, por lo mismo del flisol
<Fernando_Giraldo> acá el flisol es el 4 de mayo
<Fernando_Giraldo> y también estamos como reventados
<JHOSMAN> Fernando_Giraldo: al fin si lo van a hacer? Maicon me habia dicho q no
<Fernando_Giraldo> siempre se ha pensado en hacerlo
<Fernando_Giraldo> hemos tenido inconvenientes pero ahi estamos trabajando para hacerlo
<Fernando_Giraldo> hoy tuvimos reunión para confirmar algunas cosas que faltan
<Fernando_Giraldo> bueno continuando con la reunión
<Fernando_Giraldo> avances del proyecto educación
<Fernando_Giraldo> BartOC3,
<Linaporras> (entonces tratar de hacer la fiesta de lanzamiento post flisoles, osea después de 4 de mayo, si?=
<Fernando_Giraldo> si Linaporras  es lo mejor
<Fernando_Giraldo> de hecho acabo de recordar que el espacio en la universidad sería para la última semana de mayo
<BartOC3> bueno les comento que en reuniones en cartagena con algunos colegios hemos podido llegar a la secretaria de educacion.. ya en la secretaria nos va dar una carta de aprobacion del proyecto para poder llegar a las instituciones publicas...
<BartOC3> a demas de eso hoy en la UNADCArtagena quieren apoyar el proyecto para llevarlo a los colegios de bolivar...
<Fernando_Giraldo> que buenas noticias BartOC3
<Linaporras> hum ahi si puedo ir no importa si es viernes yujuuuu (a Medallo voy :p )
<Fernando_Giraldo> pregunta autista, como esta participando ubuntu-co ademas de vos?
<BartOC3> estan participando dos mas de Ubuntu-Co jiliar y nestor
<BartOC3> Somos los que vamos a estar liderando el proyecto y cordinar
<Fernando_Giraldo> y hay algo que podamos hacer desde las regiones para apoyarlos?
<Linaporras> +1
<Fernando_Giraldo> es decir, yo acá tengo un proyecto similar, podríamos unir esfuerzos
<BartOC3> yo habia sugerido que una vez se comienze con los pilotos y se realizen los cambios respectivo al proyecto ir replicando en las demas regiones
<BartOC3> Si claro fernando_Giraldo yo realize una convocatoria por la lista para las personas si quieran unir y solo conte con 2 personas mas
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok
<BartOC3> Seria estupendo que te vincularas al proyecto
<Fernando_Giraldo> voy a leer un poco  mas y luego hablamos
<BartOC3> perfecto..
<Fernando_Giraldo> creo que mas que yo, hay dos o tres acá en Medellin que pueden aportar mucho
<Linaporras> Nota para todost: hacerle bombo a las convocatorias por redes sociales y todas replicarlas a la lista del conclio
<Fernando_Giraldo> pero primero tengo que convocarlos a Ubuntu-co
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok Linaporras
<BartOC3> correcto..!!
<Fernando_Giraldo> siguiente tema, normatividad del concilio
<Fernando_Giraldo> Linaporras,
<JHOSMAN> Fernando_Giraldo: tiene acceso a las claves de las redes sociales?
<JHOSMAN> NO puedo hacer "SPAM" de todo =S
<Fernando_Giraldo> si JHOSMAN
<JHOSMAN> Listo
<JHOSMAN> y en Facebook? y Google++?
<Fernando_Giraldo> creo que también
<Fernando_Giraldo> ya miro
<Fernando_Giraldo> JHOSMAN,  en facebook no
<andresmujica> bueno ese tema realmente es mio
<Linaporras> de ese punto... exacto
<andresmujica> el de "normatividad"
<Linaporras> realmente es de Mujica
<Fernando_Giraldo> en g+ tampoco
<andresmujica> entonces primero
<JHOSMAN> Fernando_Giraldo: ya le doy permisos de super vaca! =)
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok
<Fernando_Giraldo> gracias
<andresmujica> quitemosle las comillas, no hay necesidad del sarcasmo ni es "normatividad" ni esta "expedida"
<Linaporras> yo el d{ia de hoy hice la tarea de hablar con Jos
<Fernando_Giraldo> andresmujica, +1
<Linaporras> eh per mujica todo lo ve como sarcasmo
<Fernando_Giraldo> eso iba a decir, creo que mas que normatividad, se deben llamar lineamientos
<Fernando_Giraldo> o algo asi
<Linaporras> lo coloque en comillas xq no sabia como denominarlo exactamente
<Linaporras> :)
<andresmujica> Linaporras,  mi nombre es andres el nick es andresmujica
<Linaporras> :( sientete libre de modificarlo en la agenda :p
<andresmujica> Linaporras, lo pusiste con comillas porque quieres ser sarcastica
<Linaporras> oye
<Linaporras> ya bajale
<Linaporras> me la dedicaste pues
<andresmujica> las cosas son como son.
<andresmujica> igual
<Linaporras> bueno dec{ia que ya hablé con Jose
<Linaporras> y ps el manifestó que está de acuerdo en que su periodo termina acá
<Linaporras> y pues que continúa en la comunidad
<Linaporras> pueden ver el correo en la lista del concilio
 * JHOSMAN Fernando_Giraldo ya tiene poderes de super vaca en FB para crear contenidos, voy a G+
<Linaporras> lo demás es territorio del Ingeniero Andrés Mujica
<andresmujica> de hecho acabo de enviar un correo y me parece muy bien como se lo planteaste y como el lo tomo.
<andresmujica> ahora
<andresmujica> les voy a pegar un pequeño resumen que hice
<andresmujica> que SEGURAMENTE le faltan muchas cosas
<andresmujica> pero que sirve de lineamientos
<Fernando_Giraldo> pregunta esos correos a donde estan llegando porque a mi no me han llegado
<andresmujica> dichos lineamientos han surgido del ejercicio del concilio  durante este tiempo
<andresmujica> Fernando_Giraldo, lista del concilio de uco
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok
<andresmujica> bueno espero que no me saque por flood
<andresmujica> - El concilio es un facilitador y apoyo para la comunidad, es responsable de cumplir la misión de mantener el LoCo Team.  La comunidad es la que manda, NO el concilio.
<andresmujica> - Deben pensar en el bien de la comunidad mas no en intereses personales. (aplicar el CoC)
<andresmujica> - Jamas Jamas se debe juzgar a los otros miembros del concilio o de la comunidad, aqui estamos por amor a la patria y puede que se pueda hacer la tarea como puede que no.  No se debe juzgar ni señalar, simplemente seguir adelante, si alguien la puede hacer ofrecerse a hacerla, pero no recriminar o juzgar al otro.
<andresmujica> - Miembros del concilio deben ser miembros oficiales de la comunidad (CoC)
<andresmujica> - Miembros del concilio deben ser Ubuntu Member si aún no lo son deben obtener su membership durante el primer año
<andresmujica> - Si falla a más de dos sesiones continuas sin una razón formal debería renunciar voluntariamente.
<andresmujica> - en cada reapproval se deben convocar elecciones por parte de la comunidad con miembros propuestos por el concilio y miembros postulados en la comunidad.
<andresmujica> - Su periodo es a partir de cada reapproval (cada 2 años)
<andresmujica> - Deben ser máximo 5 personas sin contar al contacto
<andresmujica> - El contacto va cada 2 años de mitad de ciclo de reapproval a mitad de ciclo de reapproval.
<andresmujica> - Deben delegar las tareas administrativas en miembros responsables del team ya que estos serán los futuros miembros del concilio
<andresmujica> - cada tema debe tener un responsable quien debe liderar la discusión del mismo.  Si esta persona o personas no se encuentra en la reunión el tema simplemente se ignora hasta la siguiente reunión.  no se debe discutir sin los involucrados.
<andresmujica> - Las reuniones deben iniciar por revisar las tareas pendientes para dar continuidad
<andresmujica> - Cada reunión debe tener un moderador encargado de proponer la agenda inicial y hacer la convocatoria
<andresmujica> - Al final de cada reunión se debe designar el moderador de la próxima reunión
<andresmujica> - El moderador debe hacer el acta en la wiki y enviarlo a la lista de correo
<andresmujica> - El moderador debe cargar la lista de tareas en la wiki y actualizar su estado
<andresmujica> - Las reuniones deben ser d
<andresmujica> e máximo 1-2 horas
<andresmujica> - Si no hay quorum a los 15 minutos se debe cancelar y esperar a la siguiente fecha, si hay algo crítico reconvocar o manejar por lista.
<andresmujica> - Las reuniones siempre deben quedar registradas de manera digital y con acceso publico
 * JHOSMAN #NotaMental no se por que al leer esto me acuerdo de RichardStallman (q se fue hace un rato) 
<andresmujica> - Esta pendiente comenzar a usar el bot de reuniones que implemento Sergio Meneses.
<andresmujica> - Esta pendiente definir si la lista de concilio se mantiene o no.
<andresmujica> =======
<andresmujica> La idea mía era que discutieramos punto por punto pero la verdad a esta hora ya esta como largo...
<JHOSMAN> demaciado largo
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN, dudo que ya lo haya leído...  lo invito a que lo haga de verdad
<Linaporras> "deberá renunciar voluntariamente"
<andresmujica> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/Reuniones/08-22-2012
<andresmujica> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/TeamReApproval2012
<BartOC3> andresmujica porque no dejamos ese punto para tratar la proxima reunion.  ya que es bien largo..
<Fernando_Giraldo> bueno, pido la palabra
<andresmujica> BartOC3, de acuerdo
<Fernando_Giraldo> +1 BartOC3
<andresmujica> voy a enviar el correo a la lista como para poder masticarlo
<andresmujica> dele Fernando_Giraldo
<Fernando_Giraldo> eso
<Fernando_Giraldo> andresmujica, era eso, pedir dejar el tema pendiente
<Linaporras> lisotnes
<Linaporras> si xq esta largo
<Fernando_Giraldo> igual es bueno que tengamos los puntos para ir analizando cada uno
<andresmujica> respecto a lo renunciar voluntariamente   lo que pasa es que muchas veces hemos fallado mas de dos veces seguidas
<BartOC3> andresmujica  que sea el primer punto a tratar la proxima reunion
<Linaporras> ahi hay que hablar de reelecci{on (porque yo sugeriria que mujica nos acompañara como admin un añito más :p)
<andresmujica> pero solo una vez se aplico la solicitud de renuncia
<Fernando_Giraldo> bueno último tema, flisol colombia
<Fernando_Giraldo> lo demás queda para la próxima reunión
<andresmujica> Linaporras,  me halagas pero lo mejor es que ustedes sigan .. de reelección nunca se discutió el tema pero si es algo que se debe tener en cuenta seguramente.  ya mando el mail
<Linaporras> :)
<Linaporras> Andrew te dieron respuesta de la solicitu de material para el FLISoL
<Fernando_Giraldo> andresmujica, ?
<andresmujica> ya lo pedi
<andresmujica> la semana pasada
<andresmujica> no me han respondido nada
<Linaporras> :(
<Linaporras> ash
<Linaporras> bueno seguir esperando
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok
<Linaporras> mmm creo que hay que hacer publicidad como "unidficada"
<BartOC3> ok
<Linaporras> y hacer quematones de CDs por flisol
<Fernando_Giraldo> si
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica: ese documento lo leí hace muucho tiempo
<Fernando_Giraldo> JHOSMAN, ese tema ya quedo para la proxima reunión
<BartOC3> JHOSMAN ese punto ya lo pasamos , vamos a dejarlo para la proxima reunion
<Fernando_Giraldo> que se debe hablar de flisoles?
<JHOSMAN> Fernando_Giraldo: Material y participación de las comunidades
<Fernando_Giraldo> ya esta la wiki  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos/Flisol/Flisol2013
<JHOSMAN> habíamos queaddo de que andresmujica solicitara el material
<JHOSMAN> y de q Ubuntu Colombia solicitaría de manera formal a los organizadores de FLISOL la particiáción
<andresmujica> ya envíe el correo a mi contacto a ver que me dice respecto al estado
<JHOSMAN> dando a donocer la decisión por votación de hacer caso omiso al llamado de RSM
<JHOSMAN> y no me acuerdo que mas :P
<Linaporras> WASH ese post de Jhosman está así como wash
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok, JHOSMAN respecto a RMS, acá en Medellin no pusieron mucho cuidado
<Linaporras> me dejó sin palabras... lo vieron todos?
<BartOC3> Hasta ahora cuales son las ciudades donde se va a participar, Bogota, Cartagena,Barranquilla, Santa Marta Guajira, Medellin ?
<JHOSMAN> Fernando_Giraldo: Revise su Gmail para ver si le llegó el admin de Gooogle+
<Fernando_Giraldo> y pues acá en Colombia, practicamente somos nosotros los que lideramos la organización delos diferentes flisoles
<BartOC3> otra ciudad mas...
<Fernando_Giraldo> desde mi punto de vista en Colombia es complicado ver un flisol sin la participación de la comunidad ubuntu
<Fernando_Giraldo> gracias JHOSMAN
<BartOC3> +1 Fernando_Giraldo
<JHOSMAN> http://jhosman.com/en/locoteams/ubuntu-colombia-response-to-the-application-of-rsm-in-flisol/
<andresmujica> Fernando_Giraldo, que bueno se ve eso que dice.  super.
 * JHOSMAN andresmujica gracias por la corrección! 
<Fernando_Giraldo> gracias andresmujica
<Fernando_Giraldo> yo tengo una propuesta
<Fernando_Giraldo> para el stand
<Fernando_Giraldo> de ubuntu en las diferentes ciudades donde lo haya
<BartOC3> adelante Fernando_Giraldo
<Fernando_Giraldo> desde mi punto de vista una de las cosas que resta trascendencia en la vida de los nuevos usuarios de SL, al evento flisol y a la instalación de la distro de su preferencia
<Fernando_Giraldo> es la falta de acompañamiento
<Fernando_Giraldo> es decir
<Fernando_Giraldo> al usuario se le instala y ya
<Fernando_Giraldo> eso es todo
<Fernando_Giraldo> ahi quedamos
<Fernando_Giraldo> muchas de esas instalaciones duraran uno o dos meses instaladas
<Fernando_Giraldo> para luego paasar a ser espacio desperdiciado en disco
<Fernando_Giraldo> y luego formateadas
<JHOSMAN> pro
<Fernando_Giraldo> ahora como comunidad, pienso que tenemos la fuerza y la capacidad de acompañar a los nuevos usuarios en esta experiencia nueva
<Fernando_Giraldo> lo que pensamos hacer en Medallo es una lista post flisol
<Fernando_Giraldo> es decir a cada usuario que se le instale ubuntu se le tomaran los datos...se le invitara al stand
<JHOSMAN> esta gestión de acompañamiento debe hacer lo en primera instancia
<Fernando_Giraldo> se le contara de la comunidad
<JHOSMAN> cada FLISOL
<BartOC3> +1 Fernando_Giraldo en Cartgena acordamos con varias universidades la realizacion de talleres de instalacion cada semana...
<Fernando_Giraldo> ventajas
<Fernando_Giraldo> eso BartOC3
<Fernando_Giraldo> a eso iba
<JHOSMAN> y que ellos referencien a las comunidades
<Linaporras> Jhosman where are u... acá se va a usar la lista de soporte post flisol
<JHOSMAN> algo como http://flisolbogota.info/soporte.php
<Linaporras> julian pidio que la activaran
<Linaporras> internacionalmente o algo asi
<JHOSMAN> si y además ya tenemos lista de soporte
<Linaporras> deberiamos hacer estrategias compartidas
<JHOSMAN> para toda colombia
<JHOSMAN> para flisol
<BartOC3> seamos sincero la mayoria que ingresa nuevo le da flojera ingresar a internet a buscar...
<Fernando_Giraldo> bueno ustedes estan partiendo del supuesto de que la gente sabe que es una lista de distribucion
<BartOC3> es mejor hacer un acompañamientos con eventos pequeños de sincebilizacion con los nuevos usuarios..
<Fernando_Giraldo> yo lo veo mas como por el lado que dice BartOC3
<Fernando_Giraldo> eventos post flisol
<Fernando_Giraldo> no solo de instalación sino de soporte
<Linaporras> buen punto ernando
<andresmujica> Fernando_Giraldo,  lo que plantea es muy ambicioso y me parece muy interesante.... como se le ocurre que se pueda ejecutar??  (se me ocurren 2 ideas)
<BartOC3> Como hacen en chile todo un mes dura el flisol...
<BartOC3> andresmujica interesante sus ideas quedamos atentos..
<Fernando_Giraldo> andresmujica, te leo y luego te cuento
<andresmujica> una idea es que al instalar el ubuntu le configuremos el xchat o el empathy para que tenga de una vez entrada automatica al inicio de sesion al canal de chat en irc.
<andresmujica> que el navegador por defecto cargue el answers de launchpad y el shapado
<Fernando_Giraldo> excelente
<andresmujica> y sergiomeneses se fue pero me parece que existe un programa de soporte remoto en ubuntu que hicieron los de canonical
<andresmujica> que de pronto se podria instalar tambien..
<andresmujica> no se...
<BartOC3> me suena la idea de Lina porque no realizamos un documento compartido con todas esas estrategias de seguimientos a los usuarios..
<andresmujica> la otra idea
<andresmujica> mucho mas dificil ... es hacer lo que dice BartOC3 pero mas espaciado... por ejemplo que 15 dias despues en hackbo o en bogotahack o donde sea van a estar personas de la comunidad para dar soporte a los que se les instalo.
<Linaporras> me gustan todaslas ideas, pero más la de B>art :)
<Linaporras> que centralicemos todo en un doc
<Linaporras> porque de hecho todas las estrategias son bienvenidas
<Linaporras> y casi casi necesarias
<Fernando_Giraldo> +1 andresmujica +1 Linaporras
<Fernando_Giraldo> bueno mi idea es, que hagamos un festival de soporte...
<BartOC3> asi es andresmujica es muy dificil pero de eso me hizo caer en cuenta el director de la unad.... que se deberian organizar mas seguido eventos como tu propones en las universidades... para asi hacerle un seguimiento...y asi crear comunidades en las universidades lo digo en el caso de Cartagena donde se ha perdido esa cultura..
<Fernando_Giraldo> post flisol
<Linaporras> uy si y  apoyarla generacion de semilleros :P
<andresmujica> sipi
<andresmujica> muy bueno
<Fernando_Giraldo> BartOC3, eso es verdad, de hecho eso lo inicie el año pasado acá y dio tan buen resultado, que ahora las universidades me están escribiendo para que volvamos
<Fernando_Giraldo> y eso que nos las hemos podido visitar todas
<Fernando_Giraldo> bueno el festival de soporte, no quiere decir que vamos a arreglar todo, pero es algo asi
<Fernando_Giraldo> por ejemplo llega un usuario con x problema
<BartOC3> Excelente Fernando_Giraldo yo opino lo siguiente que durante estas dos semanas armemos un documento comaprtido y lo vamos alimentando... y lo miramos en la proxima reunion...
<Fernando_Giraldo> todos los asistentes a la actividad observamos como se da la solución, es decir desde buscar en internet, hasta ejecutar los comandos y analizar el porque
<Fernando_Giraldo> andresmujica, de acuerdo, terminemos ya esta reunión y dejamos el tema, para tratarlo en la próxima reunión
<Linaporras> sip xq es tarde
<Fernando_Giraldo> igual se que con la ayuda de todos, la idea tomara una mejor forma
<Linaporras> y zzzzzzzz
<Linaporras> :)
<BartOC3> y generamos el documento compartido..
<Fernando_Giraldo> siendo asi, se da por terminada la reunión.
<Fernando_Giraldo> mañana hago el acta
<JHOSMAN> =)
<BartOC3> y se comparte y lo vamos alimentando y en la proxima reunion damos un final a la comunidad..
<Fernando_Giraldo> revisemos las tareas que quedan por favor
<JHOSMAN> Listo
<Fernando_Giraldo> BartOC3, confirmar a julian el tema de radio
<BartOC3> Preguntar a ofprieto con el tema de la transcripcion del video...
<Fernando_Giraldo> BartOC3, actualizarnos en la proxima reunión la información del tema ubuconla
<Fernando_Giraldo> quien puede preguntar a ofprieto?
<Linaporras> yo le pregunto luego luego
<Linaporras>  :po
<Linaporras> que duerman moachos!
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok chao Linaporras
<Fernando_Giraldo> hasta luego a todos
<Fernando_Giraldo> que descansen
<Fernando_Giraldo> gracias por el rato.
<BartOC3> nos vemos señores y señorita..!!
<JHOSMAN> ;) q descansen por q sigo aqui haciendo trabajos
<Linaporras> :)
<andresmujica> chao a todos y toda
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-04-14
<andress> hola, alguien para consultas sobre un portátil???
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-04-10
<ofprieto> hola brayan
<ofprieto> 1hola todos jejjee
<ofprieto> BrayanBautista: hoooñass
<ofprieto> andresmujica: hola buena noche
<andresmujica> hola ofprieto BrayanBautista CarlosNeyPastor
<BrayanBautista> Buenas noches a todos!!!
<ofprieto> disculpen hay agenda
<BrayanBautista> La ultima vez no hubo reunión, creo que se llevara la agenda de ese dia.
<ofprieto> hmmm tiene ellink para verlap
<BrayanBautista> voy a buscarla
<ofprieto> gracias
<BrayanBautista> uuu no la encontre
<BrayanBautista> solo encontre la del 12
<andresmujica> pensé que hoy había reunión.
<andresmujica> cambiaron el horario?
<andresmujica> BrayanBautista, ofprieto JHOSMAN  ??
<BrayanBautista> no señor
<BrayanBautista> en si, hoy hay reunión.
<andresmujica> :'(
<BrayanBautista> Bueno al parecer hoy tampoco hubo reunión. :(
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2015-04-12
<Fori> ola
<SaMe> entonces Fori como vamos?
<Fori> SaMe: ahi le dije al brayan
<Fori> peor jum
<Fori> Y linaporras me bloqueo en telegram que mala amiga
<Fori> jajajajajajajaja
